# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - December 2013



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2013)

Once again I am happy to take a little burden off the mods' shoulders and start the December thread for them. Hopefully the title does not fall foul of any protocols.

Anyway; December. What about it?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 1, 2013)

A hectic but enjoyable month awaits.


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the Mrs Mills Experience later this month. I understand they will be appearing at The Albert on the 20th.


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2013)

No one has bought me an advent calendar so, so far, December sucks


----------



## eme (Dec 1, 2013)

Had my first mince pie / mulled wine today - officially winterval.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 1, 2013)

eme said:


> Had my first mince pie / mulled wine today - officially winterval.



I bought a box of mince pies and ate 3 of them!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2013)

I have not had a mince pie.  I have however cracked open the mini stollen and the Lidl Baileys


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 2, 2013)

If p!ssflaps was still here, he may have shared the news that the Dogstar / Molson/Coors beer have rearranged their delivery times after DrayGate...


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 2, 2013)

Unusual organisms spotted in Brixton over the last 24 hrs:

British actress Hayley Atwell having a coffee in Feds on Sunday

An unusual number of lively, tan-coated mice larking about on the Tube tracks this morning


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

Any mice with clogs on? On the stair, perhaps?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Any mice with clogs on? On the stair, perhaps?



Where?


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

On the stair, I said.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...at-november-2013.316735/page-28#post-12745114

Not quite sure what the point of posting on that thread was, but I was in a street property in Peckham. Maybe a trial area or something.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Where?





Onket said:


> On the stair, I said.



Up at the windmill?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Unusual organisms spotted in Brixton over the last 24 hrs:
> 
> British actress Hayley Atwell having a coffee in Feds on Sunday


Someone famous was in the Phoenix earlier having an omelette and chips. Can't think of her name. 40s, short hair, possibly a music journalist.

Phoenix are moving on Christmas eve apparently.


----------



## Winot (Dec 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Someone famous was in the Phoenix earlier having an omelette and chips. Can't think of her name. 40s, short hair, possibly a music journalist.
> 
> Phoenix are moving on Christmas eve apparently.



Miranda Sawyer?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

Winot said:


> Miranda Sawyer?


Yes! Well done


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

Is that the one I saw a couple of months ago?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is that the one I saw a couple of months ago?


Yes. Well done.


----------



## Winot (Dec 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes! Well done



A long-standing Brixton celeb


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yes. Well done.


 
It was! http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-chat-july-2013.312324/page-13#post-12385934


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

Good to see she has chosen the Phoenix over the village. Progress.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Good to see she has chosen the Phoenix over the village. Progress.



She's very down to earth. Flat near here rather than a mansion, friendly etc


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2013)

another day nearer to pay day.


Onket said:


> Looking forward to seeing the Mrs Mills Experience later this month. I understand they will be appearing at The Albert on the 20th.



thanks for the reminder - I must remind my chums.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2013)

why is there a Sky promotion with a car and and branded tenty thing pushing the evil empire, in front of the Ritzy on the pedestrian paving in Windrush square?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> why is there a Sky promotion with a car and and branded tenty thing pushing the evil empire, in front of the Ritzy on the pedestrian paving in Windrush square?


Cos they paid Lambeth for a license, I'd expect.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Cos they paid Lambeth for a license, I'd expect.



 did they? or are they just invading our public space?


----------



## Smick (Dec 2, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Unusual organisms spotted in Brixton over the last 24 hrs:
> 
> British actress Hayley Atwell having a coffee in Feds on Sunday
> 
> An unusual number of lively, tan-coated mice larking about on the Tube tracks this morning


 
A few times recently I have seen the British actress Elizabeth Berrington in that way. I was sure that that was who you were referring to until I did a google image search of Hayley Ateell to realise it wasn't and then a google text search to discover the name of Elizabeth Berrington.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> did they? or are they just invading our public space?



They are there frequently


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> They are there very frequently



yes I know - but why is it allowed? Don't remember seeing other business using the space for promotions


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> did they? or are they just invading our public space?


They have probably paid Lambeth for a licence but even so I'd agree they are invading our public space. Or, to look at it another way Lambeth are invading our public space.

I wonder how much the revenue actually is for Lambeth.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

Great to see the square being utilised for the community uses touted when it was rebuilt. Cooperative Council in action.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> yes I know - but why is it allowed? Don't remember seeing other business using the space for promotions



A cosmetics firm literally parks the bus there sometimes, but not as often


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I wonder how much the revenue actually is for Lambeth.


Not much I reckon. The Ritzy pay £2,500 per year for using the square for their chairs & tables, so using it for a few days here and there can't be more than a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## buscador (Dec 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Not much I reckon. The Ritzy pay *£2,500 per year* for using the square for their chairs & tables, so using it for a few days here and there can't be more than a couple of hundred quid.



That's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

£6.84 per day!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2013)

We should make more excuses for impromptu parties down there and reclaim the space - unfortunately Thatcher can't die again. But what a great party that was.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2013)

yes I am still ranting about Thatcher/Thatcherism - alot. Anyone else?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2013)

*Strike over pay in HE and FE tomorrow (Tues 3 Dec 2013)*
UCU members from Brixton college are having a rally at Lambeth Town Hall at 10.30am.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 3, 2013)

Good morning, I was not sure where to put my question, apologies if this is not the right place. I was wondering if anyone here had used Half Moon Dental Practice in Herne Hill. If yes, what is your opinion of them?
I am looking for a practice that can provide a good consult and a relatively pain free dental implant procedure around Tulse Hill, Herne Hill and/or Dulwich.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 3, 2013)

little_legs said:


> Good morning, I was not sure where to put my question, apologies if this is not the right place. I was wondering if anyone here had used Half Moon Dental Practice in Herne Hill. If yes, what is your opinion of them?
> I am looking for a practice that can provide a good consult and a relatively pain free dental implant procedure around Tulse Hill, Herne Hill and/or Dulwich.
> Thanks guys.



This thread may help you;
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/decent-nhs-dentist-in-sw2-sw9-brixton-area.263651/


----------



## little_legs (Dec 3, 2013)

Many thanks, Dexter.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

little_legs said:


> Good morning, I was not sure where to put my question, apologies if this is not the right place. I was wondering if anyone here had used Half Moon Dental Practice in Herne Hill. If yes, what is your opinion of them?
> I am looking for a practice that can provide a good consult and a relatively pain free dental implant procedure around Tulse Hill, Herne Hill and/or Dulwich.
> Thanks guys.



We use Half Moon but, for implants, the London dental studio in Victoria/Pimlico because cheaper and very good.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2013)

Smick said:


> A few times recently I have seen the British actress Elizabeth Berrington in that way. I was sure that that was who you were referring to until I did a google image search of Hayley Ateell to realise it wasn't and then a google text search to discover the name of Elizabeth Berrington.


 
She lives near me.  As does Mark Rylance.  Thesps corner.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We use Half Moon but, for implants, the London dental studio in Victoria/Pimlico because cheaper and very good.


 Appreciate it.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> She lives near me.  As does Mark Rylance.  Thesps corner.


It's all gone Game of Thrones around there lately. Can't stroll down the street without encountering a male character actor of a certain age.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> She lives near me.  As does Mark Rylance.  Thesps corner.



Simply hilarious that the first artistic director of Shakespeare's Globe lives on Shakespeare Road.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Simply hilarious that the first artistic director of Shakespeare's Globe lives on Shakespeare Road.


I know a geezer named milton that lives on milton road !


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Simply hilarious that the first artistic director of Shakespeare's Globe lives on Shakespeare Road.


 
Deliberately chosen, apparently.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Deliberately chosen, apparently.


Blimey, you'd have thought they'd have picked their artistic director because of his talent and not because of the name of the street he lived on.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

Been trying for two years to get Lambeth to remove this dangerous and unlicensed hoarding blocking half the already-narrow pavement in Brixton Water Lane and I have just discovered that it's owned by our old friend ... Anthony Thomas of Antic (pubs)!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Been trying for two years to get Lambeth to remove this dangerous and unlicensed hoarding blocking half the already-narrow pavement in Brixton Water Lane and I have just discovered that it's owned by our old friend ... Anthony Thomas of Antic (pubs)!


What is behind it ?


----------



## Winot (Dec 3, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> What is behind it ?



A pop-up bar?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> What is behind it ?



Was a single-storey hair salon. Demolished with consent to build four years ago.

Nothing has happened. No fees paid for the hoarding either.

May extend my home on to the pavement; Lambeth clearly doesn't mind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2013)

Smick said:


> A few times recently I have seen the British actress Elizabeth Berrington in that way.



you can't go to Brockwell Park without bumping into her - she's like Jay Rayner.. scores very low on the "spot a local celeb" points system imo...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

I keep seeing the actress Daisy Haggard (Man Stroke Woman)


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2013)

John Pieenar in shorts covered in crap from gardening, ordering his fish and chips in Ollies i always thought was pretty niche when i lived up that way


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Been trying for two years to get Lambeth to remove this dangerous and unlicensed hoarding blocking half the already-narrow pavement in Brixton Water Lane and I have just discovered that it's owned by our old friend ... Anthony Thomas of Antic (pubs)!
> 
> View attachment 44443



Why don't you knock it down.. would only take 10mins?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Why don't you knock it down.. would only take 10mins?



Tempting, but they have removed the railings behind, so it would be dangerous. And I don't need that much firewood!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2013)

Invest in a box of matches?

Or better still, use it to set up an impromptu christmas tree selling business. And rake the cash in


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Tempting, but they have removed the railings behind, so it would be dangerous. And I don't need that much firewood!



How dangerous can it be to "remove" the hoardings and put the wood onto his site, or are you worried about children playing in a dilapidated property?

Kids love that sort of stuff anyway.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> How dangerous can it be to "remove" the hoardings and put the wood onto his site, or are you worried about children playing in a dilapidated property?
> 
> Kids love that sort of stuff anyway.



True. But. also, the pavement was relaid _around _the hoarding, behind which it has been destroyed.

Still, I think you may be right: direct action is needed.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Was a single-storey hair salon.



"Rozanne's". But derelict for at least the 25 years that I've been here. My daughter and her best friend as schoolkids always dreamed of taking that place over and turning it into a hot-chocolate-with-marshmallows outlet.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

Do it, now, and I'll stop moaning


----------



## se5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes just turn up with high-vis jackets on and no-one will question what you're doing!


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I usually pick up the "Metro" at Brixton tube in the morning out of boredom - but this tickled my fancy


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't understand why that belongs in the Brixton chitter-chatter thread.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I don't understand why that belongs in the Brixton chitter-chatter thread.


Is there a "Funny Old World" thread then, Mr OCD?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2013)

There are multiple threads of that nature.

This thread's title was edited by the meddling mods* to alter the (correct) em-hyphen I put in it, presumably so it could match all the previously incorrectly hyphenated Brixton chitter-chatter thread titles.

In the context of such a culture of conformity, pointing out that a post in a Brixton thread has nothing to do with Brixton seems entirely uncontroversial.

*NB they failed to notice the other non-conforming aspect of the title.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 4, 2013)

you and Onket, brothers from a different mother


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

It is nothing to do with Brixton, tbf.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> It is nothing to do with Brixton, tbf.


Funnily enough I tried posting it on Facebook - but it won't, giving error message. Maybe "bottom" is not allowed on Facebook?


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Funnily enough I tried posting it on Facebook - but it won't, giving error message. Maybe "bottom" is not allowed on Facebook?


 
I wouldn't know.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 4, 2013)

I am the last person in Brixton (or posible the world) who doesn't bother with facebook or twitter? I just can't see the point.

Used to think talking rubbish with strangers was why pubs existed. Then I discovered Urban.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> I am the last person in Brixton (or posible the world) who doesn't bother with facebook or twitter? I just can't see the point.
> 
> Used to think talking rubbish with strangers was why pubs existed. Then I discovered Urban.


facebook isn't for strangers, it's for friends. Better than email.
Twitter's for friends and strangers, but with stupid post length limits and far fewer features.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> I am the last person in Brixton (or posible the world) who doesn't bother with facebook or twitter? I just can't see the point.
> 
> Used to think talking rubbish with strangers was why pubs existed. Then I discovered Urban.


No,I avoid it too.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> No,I avoid it too.



Dangerously addicted to Twitter.

Good for local info and following my interests, such as wine.

I avoid following famous people

Twitter is also quite good for communicating with neighbours - although I do talk to them sometimes too.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I don't understand why that belongs in the Brixton chitter-chatter thread.


Because they got the paper from Brixton tube, A tenuous link possibly.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Dangerously addicted to Twitter.
> 
> Good for local info and following my interests, such as wine.
> 
> ...


Its facebook i cant be doing with, I have no interest in seeing snapshots of peoples breakfasts,dinners and such, just find it mind numbing.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its facebook i cant be doing with, I have no interest in seeing snapshots of peoples breakfasts,dinners and such, just find it mind numbing.



Exactly. Not logged in for years.

Unfortunately some of those types are now on Twitter


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. Not logged in for years.
> 
> Unfortunately some of those types are now on Twitter


Is there an ignore button on twitter ?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is there an ignore button on twitter ?



you follow who you like. and block people following you, if you don't like them

For example, I have been blocked by the endlessly bragging Andrew Neather (Herne Hill based E Standard journalist)


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> you follow who you like. and block people following you, if you don't like them
> 
> For example, I have been blocked by the endlessly bragging Andrew Neather (Herne Hill based E Standard journalist)


 naughty boy


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its facebook i cant be doing with, I have no interest in seeing snapshots of peoples breakfasts,dinners and such, just find it mind numbing.



I will post a photo of my dinner tomorrow, for you.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> I will post a photo of my dinner tomorrow, for you.



<img>lasagneandchips.jpg</img>


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> facebook isn't for strangers, it's for friends. Better than email.<snip>


More exasperating than email - the automatic formatting does my head in.  

Edited to add:  it's visually cluttered too.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

We'll see.

@ Dan U


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> I will post a photo of my dinner tomorrow, for you.


I cant wait,I will get 1 thousand people to pretend they "like" it for you


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> I cant wait,I will get 1 thousand people to pretend they "like" it for you



I think the likes will be genuine, tbf.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

That's just a normal bowl of ice cream.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's just a normal bowl of ice cream.


I know but 46,647 people like it.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sure more people like ice cream than that.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2013)

Very vaguely relevant to Brixton and the surrounding area (Unlike ice cream) as I walked past Herne Hill station earlier they were doing a photo shoot- lots of lights, lots of models. Models look like aliens in real life- the features that photograph well just look bizarre in daylight outside a suburban thameslink station...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm sure more people like ice cream than that.


Obviously not all ice cream likers like facebook.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> Very vaguely relevant to Brixton and the surrounding area (Unlike ice cream) as I walked past Herne Hill station earlier they were doing a photo shoot- lots of lights, lots of models. Models look like aliens in real life- the features that photograph well just look bizarre in daylight outside a suburban thameslink station...


It could be "edgy" ice cream therefore Brixton related !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2013)

Greebo said:


> More exasperating than email - the automatic formatting does my head in.
> 
> Edited to add:  it's visually cluttered too.



Especially with all those adverts


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> It could be "edgy" ice cream therefore Brixton related !



Frozen  yoghurt.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> Very vaguely relevant to Brixton and the surrounding area (Unlike ice cream) as I walked past Herne Hill station earlier they were doing a photo shoot- lots of lights, lots of models. Models look like aliens in real life- the features that photograph well just look bizarre in daylight outside a suburban thameslink station...



I saw the equipment and wondered what was going on.

I went to London Fashion Week once.  My friend and I were marvelling at how emaciated and incredibly unhealthy the girls looked.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> Frozen  yoghurt.



Froghurt


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I saw the equipment and wondered what was going on.
> 
> I went to London Fashion Week once.  My friend and I were marvelling at how emaciated and incredibly unhealthy the girls looked.


The three I saw didn't look unhealthy... Just odd.  The shortest must have been 6'1, and their eyes were too big, cheekbones too sharp, fingers too long..., they were all very beautiful but in the way you might say a sculpture is beautiful, or an animal is beautiful.... Seemed to bear no comparison to an ordinary human being


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2013)

mate has got a couple of tickets spare for Basement Jaxx at Brixton Academy on Saturday night if anyone is interested? (Stalls, i.e. the downstairs bit)


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes. Saw Claudia Schiffer once in Chelsea: other-worldly.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 5, 2013)

ETA - No one read this post ok


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2013)

A bunch of Community police coppers and a couple of real ones were hanging about at the Brixton Road/ Atlantic Road junction this morning. Apart from one who was giving a ticking off and/or ticket to a cyclist, they were all merrily chatting with each other in groups, so not entirely sure what they were there for...


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 5, 2013)

T & P said:


> A bunch of Community police coppers and a couple of real ones were hanging about at the Brixton Road/ Atlantic Road junction this morning. Apart from one who was giving a ticking off and/or ticket to a cyclist, they were all merrily chatting with each other in groups, so not entirely sure what they were there for...



Yup, PCOs around our way to spend most of their time following real coppers around. It's cringeworthy.


----------



## Woodbox (Dec 5, 2013)

Just a little reminder that it's the Brixton Night Market Friday & Saturday night at Windrush Square.

There's a really good bunch of us trading there & most of us are local & if it's a success then we're hoping Lambeth will allow it to be a more regular occurrence.
Loads of really, really great food and most importantly, Mulled Wine.

Come and support us if you can, 'cause we reckon it's gonna make the square look a lot better than a Sky advert does ;-)

https://www.facebook.com/brixtonnightmarket?fref=ts

(Mods please feel free to move this if i've put it in the wrong place, and apologies if so.)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2013)

T & P said:


> A bunch of Community police coppers and a couple of real ones were hanging about at the Brixton Road/ Atlantic Road junction this morning. Apart from one who was giving a ticking off and/or ticket to a cyclist, they were all merrily chatting with each other in groups, so not entirely sure what they were there for...


It's all part of the current road safety operation (it has a silly name I can't remember). They're handing out FPNs to people jumping red or driving into the advance stop box.


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's all part of the current road safety operation (it has a silly name I can't remember). They're handing out FPNs to people jumping red or driving into the advance stop box.


That's good. I guess they'd finished their shift when I saw them, then...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's all part of the current road safety operation (it has a silly name I can't remember). They're handing out FPNs to people jumping red or driving into the advance stop box.


 
Operation Safeway (though should clearly be rebranded Operation Morrisons).


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 5, 2013)

Winot said:


> Operation Safeway (though should clearly be rebranded Operation Morrisons).


..... deja vu


----------



## thatguyhex (Dec 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> you can't go to Brockwell Park without bumping into her - she's like Jay Rayner.. scores very low on the "spot a local celeb" points system imo...


I've only been living in central Brixton for a year and a half and have seen him once so far. Does the frequency increase the longer you've been here?


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..... deja vu



That's what you said the last time.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 5, 2013)

50 years of progress...


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2013)

Sirena said:


> 50 years of progress...


Where are those photos from? Love to add them to the 'then and now' section of the site, if possible.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Where are those photos from? Love to add them to the 'then and now' section of the site, if possible.


I picked them up from the 'I'm from SW London' page on Facebook.  There was no copyright notice.....

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/298533863571860/


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..... deja vu


I think he got more likes this time too...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2013)

Mandela in Brixton, on the steps of the Rec.






RIP. 

Amandla Awethu!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP Mandela. One of those people who got better looking the older he got (sign of a good heart).


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> I think he got more likes this time too...



I'm a tart for those likes.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> The three I saw didn't look unhealthy... Just odd.  The shortest must have been 6'1, and their eyes were too big, cheekbones too sharp, fingers too long..., they were all very beautiful but in the way you might say a sculpture is beautiful, or an animal is beautiful.... Seemed to bear no comparison to an ordinary human being



I sometimes see fashion models. The ones that model agencies choose are exactly how you describe them. 

Someone told me that fashion models are chosen for having perfectly symmetrical faces. Most people do not. Though unless one looks its not that noticeable.

There are a lot of East European models. Slavic women have high cheekbones. Also they are often exotic looking and tall.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2013)

Greebo said:


> More exasperating than email - the automatic formatting does my head in.
> 
> Edited to add:  it's visually cluttered too.



Diaspora is clear of ads and does not market you data. 

Works on "pods" Such as the one I use Diaspora European

Like Urban its easy to join. Only valid email is needed. 

Its not cluttered. It works well as combination of twitter and FB features. As couple of nice addon features like instant share of article. 

Trouble is not enough people are on it. 

So you need FB and Twitter as well.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 6, 2013)

yep, that is the main problem with diaspora lack of people, but the signal to noise ratio is lot better than on FB. And for geky/nerdy types you can run your own pod from home.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> I will post a photo of my dinner tomorrow, for you.



I apologise for letting you all down. I was delayed at work and ended up buying a sandwich and eating it on my knee. Not worthy of a photo.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Mandela in Brixton, on the steps of the Rec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look how he smiles and looks relaxed while everyone around has a worried frown (although Charles is doing his best). Is that Heather Rabbatts? Has she put her hand on some wet paint from the speedy facelift they gave the Rec?

RIP, Madiba.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 6, 2013)

editor , the Jerk pan  man selling Xmas trees on Loughborough Road by Amigos now has a good selection available so you can update the Brixton Buzz guide for the benefit of the public in those parts if you wish


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 6, 2013)

BBC Radio 5 strolling on Brixton Station Road doing vox pop interviews about Mandela visiting Brixton.
I choose not to be interviewed, as i'd had a drink, but a friend i was having a beer with gave a long rambling piece to microphone, which i'm sure they won't use.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> BBC Radio 5 strolling on Brixton Station Road doing vox pop interviews about Mandela visiting Brixton.
> I choose not to be interviewed, as i'd had a drink, but a friend i was having a beer with gave a long rambling piece to microphone, which i'm sure they won't use.


Is that what the big crowd of people was by the christmas tree?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 6, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> Is that what the big crowd of people was by the christmas tree?



I was at the Portuguese cafe having a beer, reporter was on his own with a small trolley portable recording thingy and a large fluffy ten inch microphone.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> BBC Radio 5 strolling on Brixton Station Road doing vox pop interviews about Mandela visiting Brixton.
> I choose not to be interviewed, as i'd had a drink, but a friend i was having a beer with gave a long rambling piece to microphone, which i'm sure they won't use.



I hated doing vox pops: asking people moronic questions and then trying to get their name, age and picture.

An especially hopeless assignment, in Sidmouth, Devon, ended with a seagull crapping on my head.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 7, 2013)

This is a thread i like and i asked myself if it is not just quiet but nosediving.
So i did some maths and it is nosediving.
Comparing July to October (inclusive) with November and a projection for December (based on 6 days), this is the conclusion;

November was 31% down on average replies and 32% down for average views.
December will be 43% down on average replies and 50% down on average views.

(I have rounded up to the nearest figure and can provide the maths if you insist.)


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2013)

People got told off.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I hated doing vox pops: asking people moronic questions and then trying to get their name, age and picture.
> 
> An especially hopeless assignment, in Sidmouth, Devon, ended with a seagull crapping on my head.



Everyone hates doing vox pops.  I had an editor once who loved them and used to make me do them all the time.  The worst bit is seeing people deliberately avoiding eye contact and scuttling by as you desperately try to get their attention.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is a thread i like and i asked myself if it is not just quiet but nosediving.
> So i did some maths and it is nosediving.
> Comparing July to October (inclusive) with November and a projection for December (based on 6 days), this is the conclusion;
> 
> ...


the other adjacent chitter chatter threads hv stolen your gossip. if i knew what hyper local meant i might say gossip round here has become hyper local


----------



## T & P (Dec 7, 2013)

Say what you will about Champagne & Fromage, but at least it kept the Brixton forum going when we were all talking about it.


----------



## Winot (Dec 7, 2013)

T & P said:


> Say what you will about Champagne & Fromage, but at least it kept the Brixton forum going when we were all talking about it.



We've lost our fizz :-(


----------



## Manter (Dec 7, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Everyone hates doing vox pops.  I had an editor once who loved them and used to make me do them all the time.  The worst bit is seeing people deliberately avoiding eye contact and scuttling by as you desperately try to get their attention.


At the Olympics, channel 4 sent out a team of incredibly hot journalists- one male, one female. They seemed to get lots of people to stop


----------



## Manter (Dec 7, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> the other adjacent chitter chatter threads hv stolen your gossip. if i knew what hyper local meant i might say gossip round here has become hyper local


It's provincialism


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 7, 2013)

I see Fat White Family are continuing their revolution by taking part in the oh so rebellious thing that is an NME sponsored tour. Sell outs.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I see Fat White Family are continuing their revolution by taking part in the oh so rebellious thing that is an NME sponsored tour. Sell outs.


That's the kind of thing bands do. Crazy!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is a thread i like and i asked myself if it is not just quiet but nosediving.
> So i did some maths and it is nosediving.
> Comparing July to October (inclusive) with November and a projection for December (based on 6 days), this is the conclusion;
> 
> ...


in fact this thread is going down the toilet, literally as I dropped my phone down the loo whilst reading it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 7, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> in fact this thread is going down the toilet, literally as I dropped my phone down the loo whilst reading it



Have you ever accidentally dropped your cell phone in the sink, or even worse... the toilet?
http://www.wikihow.com/Save-a-Wet-Cell-Phone


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 7, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I see Fat White Family are continuing their revolution by taking part in the oh so rebellious thing that is an NME sponsored tour. Sell outs.


 And giving an interview in the Guardian's Guide...


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> And giving an interview in the Guardian's Guide...


OMG! An interview! It's like the Clash never happened! Or something like that.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> At the Olympics, channel 4 sent out a team of incredibly hot journalists- one male, one female. They seemed to get lots of people to stop


Are you saying I'm not hot enough?


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 7, 2013)

editor said:


> OMG! An interview! It's like the Clash never happened! Or something like that.


 None of them look that fat though... so I'm confused


----------



## Manter (Dec 7, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Are you saying I'm not hot enough?


Um.... No.... You probably wear too many clothes though


----------



## Smick (Dec 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> At the Olympics, channel 4 sent out a team of incredibly hot journalists- one male, one female. They seemed to get lots of people to stop


 I'm told that to make 28 Days Later, Danny Boyle was not allowed to shut the roads but was allowed to ask people not to walk / drive that way.

He got girls in bikinis to hand out bacon sandwiches to early morning traffic, mainly hgv sorts and tacksi-ists. They were happy to sit for ages.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 8, 2013)

Tune in for the London Underground radio show, live from Brixton:

http://www.interface.n.nu

With special guests today, Shining Steve, tendril and Pants Man - house and tech bizness today


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone make it to the Jerry Dammers sound systems Christmas chAritydance last night at the Effra Social, a little bird told me it nearly didn't happen, I know why  but I wouldn't want to spread irresponsible gossip.......


----------



## madolesance (Dec 8, 2013)

It nearly didn't happen because Jerry refused to play 'Free Nelson Mandela"...... or perhaps every one in the Effra Social
where demanding he played it and he choose not to.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 8, 2013)

madolesance said:


> It nearly didn't happen because Jerry refused to play 'Free Nelson Mandela"...... or perhaps every one in the Effra Social
> where demanding he played it and he choose not to.



Even though the song has had such an impact on his life (as he told radio 5 on Friday), I guess he might weary of it.

Everyone I spoke to on Saturday seemed to be going, which scared me off


----------



## CH1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Trying to make my way against the lemmings at 8.30 this morning going UP Effra Road it made me almost happy to be unemployed. Crossing Morval Road was death trap.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 9, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find info on doing voluntary community work in the Brixton area?

Thanks!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 9, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find info on doing voluntary community work in the Brixton area?
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.lambethvac.org.uk/


----------



## supercity (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been meaning to scan this in and share for a while. Picked it up on eBay. It's a postcard to his fiancée from a French Swiss man studying to become a businessman in Brixton in August 1912. I won't insult all you linguists by translating the note on the back, which isn't of much real interest. I can't make out what he's scrawled at the front on the bottom, though, except that he lives 3 minutes' away from this view. Note that he points to a 'cyné' at the front left (there was an unlicensed cinema operating at the time in what's now the bed shop), and that today's Halifax is still the Black Horse pub. What I find poignant is that they can have had no idea of the massive shitstorm about to engulf Europe just 2 years later...


----------



## Greebo (Dec 9, 2013)

A condolences book for Nelson Mandela is available to sign inside the Rec.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 9, 2013)

supercity said:


> I've been meaning to scan this in and share for a while. Picked it up on eBay. It's a postcard to his fiancée from a French Swiss man studying to become a businessman in Brixton in August 1912. I won't insult all you linguists by translating the note on the back, which isn't of much real interest. I can't make out what he's scrawled at the front on the bottom, though, except that he lives 3 minutes' away from this view. Note that he points to a 'cyné' at the front left (there was an unlicensed cinema operating at the time in what's now the bed shop), and that today's Halifax is still the Black Horse pub. What I find poignant is that they can have had no idea of the massive shitstorm about to engulf Europe just 2 years later...
> View attachment 44710 View attachment 44711


Quin & Axtens facade (i.e. JobCetntre, Barnados &c) seems to be still Victorian - and easier on the eye than the present neo-Fascist version. Also Marks & Sparks beyond the Pont du Cherin de Fer seems to be in an earlier & more modest incarnation.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 9, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find info on doing voluntary community work in the Brixton area?
> 
> Thanks!


You could try http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/Greater+London They don't filter as fine as Brixton unfortunately, but you can specify the type of job.


----------



## lechat (Dec 9, 2013)

CH1 said:


> You could try http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/Greater London They don't filter as fine as Brixton unfortunately, but you can specify the type of job.


Volunteer Center Lambeth on Station Road run drop in sessions on a Tuesday and Thursday 1000-1200 and 1400 - 1600 where you can search their database of voluntary roles in the Lambeth area.  Alternatively you can also look on www.do-it.org


----------



## gabi (Dec 10, 2013)

supercity said:


> I've been meaning to scan this in and share for a while. Picked it up on eBay. It's a postcard to his fiancée from a French Swiss man studying to become a businessman in Brixton in August 1912. I won't insult all you linguists by translating the note on the back, which isn't of much real interest. I can't make out what he's scrawled at the front on the bottom, though, except that he lives 3 minutes' away from this view. Note that he points to a 'cyné' at the front left (there was an unlicensed cinema operating at the time in what's now the bed shop), and that today's Halifax is still the Black Horse pub. What I find poignant is that they can have had no idea of the massive shitstorm about to engulf Europe just 2 years later...
> View attachment 44710 View attachment 44711



That's awesome. It really hasn't changed that much at all... my grandmother would have been born about then, in that direct area. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 10, 2013)

*A festive feast awaits at Brixton Soup Kitchen
*
23 December is going to be the 'main' day there, though we will be about over ALL the 'fesivities'....


----------



## passivejoe (Dec 10, 2013)

supercity said:


> I've been meaning to scan this in and share for a while. Picked it up on eBay. It's a postcard to his fiancée from a French Swiss man studying to become a businessman in Brixton in August 1912. I won't insult all you linguists by translating the note on the back, which isn't of much real interest. I can't make out what he's scrawled at the front on the bottom, though, except that he lives 3 minutes' away from this view. Note that he points to a 'cyné' at the front left (there was an unlicensed cinema operating at the time in what's now the bed shop), and that today's Halifax is still the Black Horse pub. What I find poignant is that they can have had no idea of the massive shitstorm about to engulf Europe just 2 years later...
> View attachment 44710 View attachment 44711



What penmanship!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 10, 2013)

There's a small choir doing some lovely carol singing outside KFC a few minutes ago  They were raising money for Eaves so stop for a listen and pop some change in if you go past.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> There's a small choir doing some lovely carol singing outside KFC a few minutes ago  They were raising money for Eaves so stop for a listen and pop some change in if you go past.


I just took some pics of them!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2013)

More than a little foggy tonight.


----------



## zenie (Dec 11, 2013)

teuchter said:


> More than a little foggy tonight.



It's like a horror movie out there.... Expect it to be cold tomorrow


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2013)

A foggy morning too, not as foggy as I'd like, but never mind.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2013)

zenie said:


> It's like a horror movie out there.... Expect it to be cold tomorrow


It's very mild today says the weather man.


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 11, 2013)

I was walking through Tulse Hill estate a few days ago and saw a woman shouting out of her window at a Lambeth Council groundsman using a leaf-blower to clear the grass areas between Leander Road and Tulse Hill.

She obviously had no fucking perception that the reason he was doing the work, at 11am, was to keep the area looking as nice as possible.

Anyway, the workman wasn't impressed.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Dec 11, 2013)

There was no fog in Streatham this morning, but then it's always sunny in Streatham (except at night).


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I was walking through Tulse Hill estate a few days ago and saw a woman shouting out of her window at a Lambeth Council groundsman using a leaf-blower to clear the grass areas between Leander Road and Tulse Hill.
> 
> She obviously had no fucking perception that the reason he was doing the work, at 11am, was to keep the area looking as nice as possible.
> 
> Anyway, the workman wasn't impressed.



..........those leaf blowers can have an adverse effect on some people


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I was walking through Tulse Hill estate a few days ago and saw a woman shouting out of her window at a Lambeth Council groundsman using a leaf-blower to clear the grass areas between Leander Road and Tulse Hill.
> 
> She obviously had no fucking perception that the reason he was doing the work, at 11am, was to keep the area looking as nice as possible.
> 
> Anyway, the workman wasn't impressed.



A story to make you vote Tory


----------



## passivejoe (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone seen Sam recently, the old beardy guy who can often be seen wandering the market and surprising people with a quick boo?
Used to see him everyday and say hello but haven't for the last few weeks and wondered if he was ok.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 11, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I was walking through Tulse Hill estate a few days ago and saw a woman shouting out of her window at a Lambeth Council groundsman using a leaf-blower to clear the grass areas between Leander Road and Tulse Hill.
> 
> She obviously had no fucking perception that the reason he was doing the work, at 11am, was to keep the area looking as nice as possible.
> 
> Anyway, the workman wasn't impressed.


Is there any more useless invention than the Leaf Blower it just redistributes leaves,a fucking rake is much more effective.


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Is there any more useless invention than the Leaf Blower it just redistributes leaves,a fucking rake is much more effective.



It does the same job as a rake, but quicker.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> It does the same job as a rake, but quicker.


Do they though ever stood and watched someone with a leaf blower, huge expenditure of energy with fuck all in the way of results.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Do they though ever stood and watched someone with a leaf blower, huge expenditure of energy with fuck all in the way of results.


That's a problem with the operator, not the tech.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

It's got mighty foggy again.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's a problem with the operator, not the tech.


I'm pretty sure that old fashioned tools can do the job more effectively (and certainly quieter) in some circumstances. Leaf blowers make a ridiculous amount of noise.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm pretty sure that old fashioned tools can do the job more effectively (and certainly quieter) in some circumstances. Leaf blowers make a ridiculous amount of noise.


Agreed. It's extremely difficult to make a phonecall inside the flat while a leafblower's being used outside.  Even more ridiculously, I've seen leafblowers being used on windy days, and not even in the direction of the wind.


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2013)

editor post: 12767018 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that old fashioned tools can do the job more effectively (and certainly quieter) in some circumstances. Leaf blowers make a ridiculous amount of noise.



A large area can be cleared much quicker with a blower. It is noisier though, obviously.


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Agreed. It's extremely difficult to make a phonecall inside the flat while a leafblower's being used outside.  Even more ridiculously,I've seen leafblowers being used on windy days, and not even in the direction of the wind.



Problem with the operator, again, rather than the technology.


----------



## ash (Dec 11, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Has anyone seen Sam recently, the old beardy guy who can often be seen wandering the market and surprising people with a quick boo?
> Used to see him everyday and say hello but haven't for the last few weeks and wondered if he was ok.


Saw him in Atlantic Rd yesterday being cheeky to a group of women.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> A large area can be cleared much quicker with a blower.


I'm really not convinced that rings true for all circumstances -I've seen workmen outside my block taking an _eternity_ to blow a small pile of leaves around - but I'm not going to quibble over it. Not even on urban.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2013)

I think these lazy workmen should only be allowed to pick up the leaves individually by hand whilst wearing soft-soled shoes, lest the phonecalls of hardworking families be compromised.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

There really is no thing too small for Brixtonites to bicker over is there? Leaf-blowers for fuck's sake.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2013)

Used on dry leaves, with skill, they're MUCH faster than rakes. But the fog made everything wet, and you can bet there isn't the money in Lambeth's contractor's budget for training.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There really is no thing too small for Brixtonites to bicker over is there? Leaf-blowers for fuck's sake.


Just an observation ,in my nearly forty years of living in Brixton we never had a leaf problem.Now suddenly there's gits with noisy machines not solving the problem that never was a problem.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2013)

Maybe we could do a FOI request to Lambeth?


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Used on dry leaves, with skill, they're MUCH faster than rakes. But the fog made everything wet, and you can bet there isn't the money in Lambeth's contractor's budget for training.



Baffling that people can't see this, really!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2013)

It was gorgeous weather this lunchtime and I went for a walk in the park with Blind Lemon and his dogs.  We popped in the Regent for lunch and cheeky boozage, and by the time we came out at around half two the fog was already descending, and the temperature had dropped several degrees.  Bloody winter!


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I think these lazy workmen should only be allowed to pick up the leaves individually by hand whilst wearing soft-soled shoes, lest the phonecalls of hardworking families be compromised.


Such _hilarious_ sarcasm as ever! What a wag!


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There really is no thing too small for Brixtonites to bicker over is there? Leaf-blowers for fuck's sake.



and we had the same debate last year!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> and we had the same debate last year!


No doubt.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm pretty sure that old fashioned tools can do the job more effectively (and certainly quieter) in some circumstances. Leaf blowers make a ridiculous amount of noise.


Sure, but if you have a large area to clear of dry leaves a blower is always gonna be better. As long as you know what you're doing that is.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2013)

Would a rake not be more ... green?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Would a rake not be more ... green?



Of course.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

St George's Tower as seen from Brixton.






Brockwell park is there somewhere!

Couple more pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-winter-fog-descends-over-london/


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Has anyone seen Sam recently, the old beardy guy who can often be seen wandering the market and surprising people with a quick boo?
> Used to see him everyday and say hello but haven't for the last few weeks and wondered if he was ok.



I was thinking the same but I've spoTted him a couple of times in the last few day, still doing what he does..... and I don't mean a spot of seasonal work with santa


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2013)

madolesance said:


> It nearly didn't happen because Jerry refused to play 'Free Nelson Mandela"...... or perhaps every one in the Effra Social
> where demanding he played it and he choose not to.


...... close but no cigar, I heard JD took issue with some of the retro Tory artwork in the venue and asked for it to be removed for his event, someone in the Antic organisation said it would not be removed but I believe a last minute compromise was reached.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ...... close but no cigar, I heard JD took issue with some of the retro Tory artwork in the venue and asked for it to be removed for his event, someone in the Antic organisation said it would not be removed but I believe a last minute compromise was reached.



Seriously? That is embarrassing.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

Good for Dammers. There's a man with principles. A rare breed in the music business.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Good for Dammers. There's a man with principles. A rare breed in the music business.



Then we should all boycott the place!


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Then we should all boycott the place!


That won't be hard for me.


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ...... close but no cigar, I heard JD took issue with some of the retro Tory artwork in the venue and asked for it to be removed for his event, someone in the Antic organisation said it would not be removed but I believe a last minute compromise was reached.


 
It's original rather than retro, isn't it?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Then we should all boycott the place!


As a republican I have just realised I should be boycotting the Prince Albert, Prince of Wales, Crown and Anchor, Prince Regent, Duke of Edinburgh and the Queen's Head. For starters.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2013)

Winot said:


> It's original rather than retro, isn't it?


  I think that in the days following NM"s demise the old Tory view of matters was shown to be very retro, and it was right that it should be challenged especially as the current upper echelons got their hands mucky in the fcs and that nasty poster they produced


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2013)

teuchter said:


> As a republican I have just realised I should be boycotting the Prince Albert, Prince of Wales, Crown and Anchor, Prince Regent, Duke of Edinburgh and the Queen's Head. For starters.


Do you perform in them ?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 11, 2013)

tbh: i thought the tory club stuff/photos etc. in the effra was ironicly kept? can't see why JD should throw his dummy out of the pram over that.....

anyhow... by all accounts, it's a rare thing, i hear, for folk who are employed by lambeth council to 'keep lambeth tidy' n stuff have access to 'sophisticated' equipment that can mechanically and efficiently get rid of the leaves.... 
They use every available chance they can to keep local areas tidy n stuff.... I'm not from here... but i support their efforts?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 11, 2013)

editor said:


> St George's Tower as seen from Brixton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some good uns here http://www.lbc.co.uk/look-incredible-photo-of-shard-towering-above-fog-82711


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I can't see why JD should throw his dummy out of the pram over ....


I dont think JD was the one throwing dummies, he asked if a pic/pics could be taken down, someone refused, I remember David Gray at the Brixton academy said he wouldn't play until the corporate beer neons were turned off the venue did as he asked though the bars still served them, the JD night was a charity event but I bet the venue made a few bob on ales....


----------



## Rushy (Dec 11, 2013)

Brockwell Park today (taken in full colour!)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Do you perform in them ?


Why do you ask?


----------



## gabi (Dec 12, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Brockwell Park today (taken in full colour!)



arrgghhh.. homesick... thats gorgeous


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 12, 2013)

For those interested the Grosvenor quiz is making its comeback on January 7th. 
details will be forthcoming.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Why do you ask?


.... because a one punter boycott would be pretty much a waste of time whereas one performer would be able to make people think even if they
just raised an issue.


----------



## thatguyhex (Dec 12, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Has anyone seen Sam recently, the old beardy guy who can often be seen wandering the market and surprising people with a quick boo?


That's a thing, is it? He did it to me the other week and surprised me so badly I nearly lamped him. Prat.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> .... because a one punter boycott would be pretty much a waste of time whereas one performer would be able to make people think even if they
> just raised an issue.



Not much of an issue though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 12, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> That's a thing, is it? He did it to me the other week and surprised me so badly I nearly lamped him. Prat.


a bit surprised by this post, he's an eccentric and quite frail looking shuffling old geezer.....


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> a bit surprised by this post, he's an eccentric and quite frail looking shuffling old geezer.....


To be fair, I used to be a little scared by him at first, until I got used to him. I've heard he gets fed every lunchtime by the market stallholders, which is lovely if true (often seen him walking round eating off a paper plate). Proper care in the community with small c's.


----------



## story (Dec 12, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Has anyone seen Sam recently, the old beardy guy who can often be seen wandering the market and surprising people with a quick boo?
> Used to see him everyday and say hello but haven't for the last few weeks and wondered if he was ok.



I thought you said that he sometimes surprises people with a quick poo.... which he once did to me.

He was walking ahead of me, and stopped and started shaking out his trouser leg, and out of the cuff dropped a large soft round turd. He walked on, and so did I. I was with my goddaughter at the time and she was all "Eurgh that's disgusting, what a horrible old man" etc. so I asked her where she might go for a crap if she was homeless, and how we don't tend to think of the practical matters of living on the street. She was suitably thoughtful about it; but it was pretty nasty.

Sam doesn't really speak, he pulls faces and clowns about. But once while I was sitting with a buxom woman friend of mine he stopped by to stare and suddenly shouted "Boobies!"

Last winter I gave him a pair of socks for his poor skinny bare ankles, but I never saw him wear them. Maybe he prefers bare feet in his shoes.

And he doesn't like roll-ups, only straights.

He looks like he should be living in the deep woods, or in an actual oak tree.

Last winter was quite tough for him, I think. He was very thin at the end of the winter, and he doesn't appear to have gained that lost weight this year.

Does anyone know where he sleeps or takes shelter? I've only ever seen him wandering about.


----------



## ibilly99 (Dec 12, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Is there any more useless invention than the Leaf Blower it just redistributes leaves,a fucking rake is much more effective.



I do part time work for a garden maintenance company and use a leaf blower a lot - it enables you to quickly and efficiently pile up the leaves in  a given area in probably a 10th of the time raking or brushing does and then transport them to compost/waste. It also takes the back breaking element out of the job and is fun - I used to think exactly the same before I did this part time but I would be lost and a lot more tired than without one. Shame there aren't quieter ones though.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

Something has kicked off in the William Hill opposite the Barrier Block. They may as well leave a cop car permanently stationed there just to save time.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2013)

Trinity free school is lining up a bid for Lambeth College on Brixton Hill, the South London Press will apparently report tomorrow. (at least their Twitter feed implies as much)

Catholic ethos but no religious influence on admissions.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Trinity free school is lining up a bid for Lambeth College on Brixton Hill, the South London Press will apparently report tomorrow. (at least their Twitter feed implies as much)
> 
> Catholic ethos but no religious influence on admissions.



It's a done deal apparently. The Dept for Education is buying the site for the school, Ben Morgan of the SLP reports

Shows that Gove will move mountains for his crazy pet projects.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 12, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> That's a thing, is it? He did it to me the other week and surprised me so badly I nearly lamped him. Prat.



Horrible twat - Sammy is a very sweet, and harmless guy, who likes a joke; hitting a tiny, frail old man would hardly have been an appropriate reaction. 

Anyway, he's still around, he comes to the market early in the mornings for rations.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Horrible twat - Sammy is a very sweet, and harmless guy, who likes a joke; hitting a tiny, frail old man would hardly have been an appropriate reaction.
> 
> Anyway, he's still around, he comes to the market early in the mornings for rations.



Hang on a minute, it's a basic automatic defence mechanism for a lot of people. I don't think calling thatguyhex a horrible twat is proportionate at all. He was just being honest, saying he was surprised so much he nearly lashed out. 

Good for him that he didn't..


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> To be fair, I used to be a little scared by him at first, until I got used to him. I've heard he gets fed every lunchtime by the market stallholders, which is lovely if true (often seen him walking round eating off a paper plate). Proper care in the community with small c's.


I've seen a couple of the places in Brixton Village give him something. Burnt Toast Cafe and Federation


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2013)

Back to the topic of primary schools, the Evening Standard published its school ranking thing tonight. Sudbourne was 2nd in Lambeth, about 60 schools, and Corpus Christi was 4th.

Dulwich hamlet School was significantly lower than them, as was Rosendale so it's maybe not all about rich parents.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2013)

Some amazing sunrises this week. Central Brixton can feel like being in the countryside in the early mornings.


----------



## Winot (Dec 12, 2013)

Smick said:


> Back to the topic of primary schools, the Evening Standard published its school ranking thing tonight. Sudbourne was 2nd in Lambeth, about 60 schools, and Corpus Christi was 4th.
> 
> Dulwich hamlet School was significantly lower than them, as was Rosendale so it's maybe not all about rich parents.




Via Twitter today:

"The poorest 10% in London do as well on the "Reading, Maths and Writing" measure as the national average."


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Smick said:


> Back to the topic of primary schools, the Evening Standard published its school ranking thing tonight. Sudbourne was 2nd in Lambeth, about 60 schools, and Corpus Christi was 4th.
> 
> Dulwich hamlet School was significantly lower than them, as was Rosendale so it's maybe not all about rich parents.



There are a lot of rich parents in Sudbourne and Corpus Christi...


----------



## Winot (Dec 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> There's a lot of rich parents in Sudbourne and Corpus Christi...



Yep, ask leanderman about the free school meal stats.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yep, ask leanderman about the free school meal stats.



no need.. I'm well aware!


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2013)

Smick said:


> Back to the topic of primary schools, the Evening Standard published its school ranking thing tonight. Sudbourne was 2nd in Lambeth, about 60 schools, and Corpus Christi was 4th.
> 
> Dulwich hamlet School was significantly lower than them, as was Rosendale so it's maybe not all about rich parents.



Is this table online anywhere?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's a done deal apparently. The Dept for Education is buying the site for the school, Ben Morgan of the SLP reports
> 
> Shows that Gove will move mountains for his crazy pet projects.



Read this on Brixton Blog

Looks like its going to be controversial. The Labour party are not keen on Free Schools. Nor was Council consulted about this.

Leanderman is Cllr Rachel correct to say there are enough secondary places within walking distance of Brixton area parents?

Does not seem so from what a parent told me recently.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Nor was Council consulted about this.



Oh the irony, it BURNS.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Read this on Brixton Blog
> 
> Looks like its going to be controversial. The Labour party are not keen on Free Schools. Nor was Council consulted about this.



It's Gove ruling by diktat. The speed of it is astonishing. 

Disappointed that it is a faith school and a free school. 

On the other hand, our secondary options in Leander Rd had seemed to be a bit more limited than most in Lambeth.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 12, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Is this table online anywhere?



standard mobile site has it.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2013)

Catholicism. Yuck.

Have a friend from Ireland who reminded me a Catholic school is not like CofE. 

What the fuck is "Catholic Ethos"

Why do parents send there kids to Catholic schools?



> The school will have a Catholic ethos and character.







> [*]The school will be inspired by Gospel values in everything that it does.
> [*]Trinity Academy will foster the cultivation of the Cardinal Virtues: Prudence, Justice, Temperance and Fortitude.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> There are a lot of rich parents in Sudbourne and Corpus Christi...



Corpus Christi has the edge in the cash stakes, but I think the gap is closing as Sudbourne houses reach seven-digit prices.

CC families generally live in Clapham, Dulwich or Herne Hill.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Catholicism. Yuck.
> 
> Have a friend from Ireland who reminded me a Catholic school is not like CofE.
> 
> ...



Because the Catholic schools exclude undesirable children.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's Gove ruling by diktat. The speed of it is astonishing.
> 
> .



It is astonishing. Do you think the government wants a row with a Labour authority?

Also the head of Lambeth College must have helped to broker this deal without telling the Council anything.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> It is astonishing. Do you think the government wants a row with a Labour authority?
> 
> Also the head of Lambeth College must have helped to broker this deal without telling the Council anything.



Emperor Gove doesn't care what Lambeth thinks. 

He just wants to slam as many free schools down on the table as possible, anywhere.

A quarter are not in areas of need. And this may be true in this case.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

As is becoming typical of these free schools, 'priority in admissions is given to the children of founders'.

Which is just wrong


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> As is becoming typical of these free schools, 'priority in admissions is given to the children of founders'.
> 
> Which is just wrong


Revolting stuff.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> As is becoming typical of these free schools, 'priority in admissions is given to the children of founders'.
> 
> Which is just wrong



Just checked this and its on there website. 

Surprising. 



> *iii. Children of the Founders (subject to the agreement of the Secretary of State for Education to a derogation from the Schools Admissions Code).*
> Trinity Academy will admit under this category the children of persons whom the directors of the academy trust have deemed to have played a key or significant role in the founding of the school during either the application or pre-opening phase.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2013)

Never liked school. Awful places.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> standard mobile site has it.



Do you have a link? I looked online but couldn't see it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Never liked school. Awful places.



There are better and worse schools. Though honestly what I experienced in 80s/90s Norway sounds a million miles away from the UK system.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There are better and worse schools. Though honestly what I experienced in 80s/90s Norway sounds a million miles away from the UK system.



In this country schools actively take away interest in learning and try and force down ones throat whatever "ethos" they have come up with. And woe betide you if you do not fit into this "ethos" From my experience.

Teachers in this country are generally not able to function in adult society and find a niche in environment dealing with people half there size. Again from my wholly negative experience of school.

Idea behind education is that if you can survive it then you can get by in the dog eat dog world that is modern Britain.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Teachers in this country are generally not able to function in adult society and find a niche in environment dealing with people half there size. Again from my wholly negative experience of school..


Crikey! TBF there are some beloved posters on Urbz that are teachers.

On the other hand we also had ernestolynch.


----------



## thatguyhex (Dec 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Hang on a minute, it's a basic automatic defence mechanism for a lot of people. I don't think calling thatguyhex a horrible twat is proportionate at all. He was just being honest, saying he was surprised so much he nearly lashed out.


Yes. I was walking along lost in thought about something serious when someone suddenly walked up right in front of me, jabbed me with a finger and went "BOO!" in my face. I found it shocking and upsetting.

By the way, for reference, I've never hit anybody in my life. If he does that to someone more aggressive than me, he might regret it.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Teachers in this country are generally not able to function in adult society and find a niche in environment dealing with people half there size. Again from my wholly negative experience of school.



Didn't much like school.

Was, however, in awe of the inspired class teachers orchestrating my daughters' primary Christmas plays this week.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2013)

It's 2013 and we're opening new faith schools. And giving preference to kids based on their parents' actions.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Teachers in this country are generally not able to function in adult society and find a niche in environment dealing with people half there size. Again from my wholly negative experience of school.



I think you'll find good teachers, the majority, are the only decent thing about the education system. I get the impression from some adults I know that there used to be quite a lot of sadistic cunts teaching, nothing could be further from the truth now, teacher's are incredibly child-centred but government is not.

Once again I must point out that there is no shortage of secondary places in Lambeth. In fact since City Heights opened this year, some places are undersubscribed.


----------



## Winot (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Because the Catholic schools exclude undesirable children.



And yet Trinity Academy will reserve a third of its places for 'pupil premium' children.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 13, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Yes. I was walking along lost in thought about something serious when someone suddenly walked up right in front of me, jabbed me with a finger and went "BOO!" in my face. I found it shocking and upsetting.
> 
> By the way, for reference, I've never hit anybody in my life. If he does that to someone more aggressive than me, he might regret it.



What did the jabber look like, I've seen sammy around and about for years but I never saw him jab anyone ?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

Winot said:


> And yet Trinity Academy will reserve a third of its places for 'pupil premium' children.



Good point. Interesting to see how this positive discrimination operates. Would it be legal? You'd think though that the 33pc level would easily be reached without manipulation.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 13, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I think you'll find good teachers, the majority, are the only decent thing about the education system. I get the impression from some adults I know that there used to be quite a lot of sadistic cunts teaching, nothing could be further from the truth now, teacher's are incredibly child-centred but government is not.


 
I get the impression from talking to friends with children in school and friends who are teachers that schools are very different from when I was there.  Teachers can't beat you for a start!


----------



## Winot (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Teachers in this country are generally not able to function in adult society and find a niche in environment dealing with people half there size. Again from my wholly negative experience of school.


 
Sorry your experience was negative but you should not make such damning and sweeping generalisations.  My experience (and that of my friends, most of which have children at primary school) is that most teachers are incredibly committed and work incredibly hard.  The change from when I was at school is marked.


----------



## Winot (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if a mod could move the posts discussing schools to this thread so they don't get lost?

editor mango5


----------



## se5 (Dec 13, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Do you have a link? I looked online but couldn't see it.



Lambeth schools on the DfE website: http://www.education.gov.uk/cgi-bin...o=208&sort=ks2_13.ptreadwrittamatx13&ord=desc


----------



## CH1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What the fuck is "Catholic Ethos"?


Surely a Catholic ethos is that everyone's a sinner, but some are more sinful than others - e.g. (practicing) gays, divorcees etc.
No doubt stress would be placed on abstinence from sex as the officially approved means of contraception and prevention of HIV transmission etc etc. 
I suspect also there would be an emphasis on certain historical details - Life of St Ignatius Loyola if it's a Jesuit foundation etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Corpus Christi has the edge in the cash stakes, but I think the gap is closing as Sudbourne houses reach seven-digit prices.
> 
> CC families generally live in Clapham, Dulwich or Herne Hill.



I know CC pretty well, both my children were baptised there, and again, I'm well aware of where the parents come from.  Plus I visit Lambeth primaries quite often due to my job - so I have a pretty good handle on what's going on there - especially with regards to PP students.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I know CC pretty well, both my children were baptised there, and again, I'm well aware of where the parents come from.  Plus I visit Lambeth primaries quite often due to my job - so I have a pretty good handle on what's going on there - especially with regards to PP students.



I was addressing the general audience, not you!


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Surely a Catholic ethos is that everyone's a sinner, but some are more sinful than others - e.g. (practicing) gays, divorcees etc.
> No doubt stress would be placed on abstinence from sex as the officially approved means of contraception and prevention of HIV transmission etc etc.
> I suspect also there would be an emphasis on certain historical details - Life of St Ignatius Loyola if it's a Jesuit foundation etc.



The ethos is probably that of the school 's key trustee Dennis Sewell, an anti-Darwinist.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I was addressing the general audience, not you!



oh right.. I guess because you quoted me directly and didn't make that clear, I assumed you were responding to me.  This is the problem with the internet...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh right.. I guess because you quoted me directly and didn't make that clear, I assumed you were responding to me.  This is the problem with the internet...



Anyway, I was agreeing with your comment - and amplifying it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Anyway, I was agreeing with your comment - and amplifying it.



thank you - it's completely clear now.


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The ethos is probably that of the school 's key trustee Dennis Sewell, an anti-Darwinist.


The fact my taxes are funding this bullshit makes me really angry.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 13, 2013)

Winot said:


> I wonder if a mod could move the posts discussing schools to this thread so they don't get lost?
> 
> editor mango5


I don't think it's possible to move specific posts from one thread to another.  And no mod is going to trawl through the thread guessing which posts should live elsewhere.  Perhaps you could do a post on the other thread which links to or quotes all the important posts on this one.  Or something.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> The fact my taxes are funding this bullshit makes me really angry.



He is demanding an apology from me on Twitter right now!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He is demanding an apology from me on Twitter right now!


What did you say to him?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What did you say to him?



Linked to a review of his book that he claims is disparaging.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Linked to a review of his book that he claims is disparaging.



he needs to man up!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Linked to a review of his book that he claims is disparaging.



Looks to me that he's right tho - you're setting him to be anti-evolution, which doesn't seem right to me based on his book.


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Linked to a review of his book that he claims is disparaging.


He needs to take it up with the reviewer, surely?

And while I'm being grumpy, people who get all on their honour and demand apologies like 18th century dualists really piss me off. Calmly provide evidence that a statement isn't true, don't puff your chest out and pull the whole 'you take that back sir' crap. 

And I don't think taxes should be used to find religious education full stop, even *if* it's is one of the less extreme doctrines.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Looks to me that he's right tho - you're setting him to be anti-evolution, which doesn't seem right to me based on his book.



Tricked, apparently, by a partisan reviewer on Amazon.

I suspect he is an intelligent designer, which is the Trojan horse for creationism.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> He needs to take it up with the reviewer, surely?
> 
> And while I'm being grumpy, people who get all on their honour and demand apologies like 18th century dualists really piss me off. Calmly provide evidence that a statement isn't true, don't puff your chest out and pull the whole 'you take that back sir' crap.
> 
> And I don't think taxes should be used to find religious education full stop, even *if* it's is one of the less extreme doctrines.



Called me a clown. 

There go my chances of getting my kids into HIS school.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> He needs to take it up with the reviewer, surely?
> 
> And while I'm being grumpy, people who get all on their honour and demand apologies like 18th century dualists really piss me off. Calmly provide evidence that a statement isn't true, don't puff your chest out and pull the whole 'you take that back sir' crap.



yes.. this is what I meant by "man up"... only obviously you've said it much more eloquently.    If he can be arsed to write a whole book he needs to be arsed to defend it if people take issue...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Tricked, apparently, by a partisan reviewer on Amazon.
> 
> I suspect he is an intelligent designer, which is the Trojan horse for creationism.


Well, you could've done your research a bit better then. took me all of three minutes to see he wasn't anti-evolution per se. No idea if he's ID.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. this is what I meant by "man up"... only obviously you've said it much more eloquently.    If he can be arsed to write a whole book he needs to be arsed to defend it if people take issue...



He resorted to intimidation and abuse instead.

Gives me an insight into the manner of the man.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well, you could've done your research a bit better then. took me all of three minutes to see he wasn't anti-evolution per se. No idea if he's ID.



I didn't say he was a creationist. I said he was 'anti-Darwinist' and linked to a review of his book. Should have chosen a different review.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I didn't say he was a creationist. I said he was 'anti-Darwinist' and linked to a review of his book. Should have chosen a different review.



Anti-Darwinist - how's that supposed to be read if not as anti-evolution?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Anti-Darwinist - how's that supposed to be read if not as anti-evolution?



Dunno. But he is anti-Darwinist, blaming the theory for all sorts of ills: eugenics etc.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Dunno. But he is anti-Darwinist, blaming the theory for all sorts of ills: eugenics etc.



And he's not entirely wrong is he? Anyway, the point is you were off your mark and you got rightfully pulled up on it. The man may well be a cunt, but two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Called me a clown.
> 
> There go my chances of getting my kids into HIS school.


So something good has come of it


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> And he's not entirely wrong is he? Anyway, the point is you were off your mark and you got rightfully pulled up on it. The man may well be a cunt, but two wrongs don't make a right.



Not sure that is right. 

Anyway, we'll see how it maps out in his science classrooms from September.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2013)

http://worldofweirdthings.com/2009/11/12/the-sunday-times-gets-an-egg-on-its-face/

Article unfortunately is behind a paywall.


----------



## ash (Dec 13, 2013)

Why 


leanderman said:


> Called me a clown.
> 
> There go my chances of getting my kids into HIS school.


would you want to ???


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2013)

[http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...y-wrecking-threads-with-hairsplitting.318371/



TruXta said:


> And he's not entirely wrong is he? Anyway, the point is you were off your mark and you got rightfully pulled up on it. The man may well be a cunt, but two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> [http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...y-wrecking-threads-with-hairsplitting.318371/


Hahahaha - that's rich coming from you.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hahahaha - that's rich coming from you.



I think it applies to a lot of people. This is the internet.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

ash said:


> Why
> 
> would you want to ???



Probably not. Don't like faith schools 

Yet the 3-min walk would be tempting.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> I think it applies to a lot of people. This is the internet.


*_must resist temptation to quibble_*


----------



## Rushy (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Probably not. Don't like faith schools
> 
> Yet the 3-min walk would be tempting.


My irish gf was educated in a convent. I would despair if I had a daughter quite as badly behaved as she is.


----------



## thatguyhex (Dec 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> What did the jabber look like, I've seen sammy around and about for years but I never saw him jab anyone ?


Old homeless guy with a big beard. I'm pretty sure it's the Sammy people are talking about.

Maybe he didn't mean to jab me, but when you stop in front of a moving person and throw your hand out, the net result is a jab in the chest.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Not sure that is right.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see how it maps out in his science classrooms from September.


On second thought I shouldn't be defending this cunt - Sewell that is. Carry on, disregard my earlier crankiness.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2013)

If we're going to have a free school with creationists on its board in Brixton, I reckon it needs its own thread for long-term scrutiny purposes.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If we're going to have a free school with creationists on its board in Brixton, I reckon it needs its own thread for long-term scrutiny purposes.


That sounds a lot like you volunteering...


----------



## Winot (Dec 13, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If we're going to have a free school with creationists on its board in Brixton, I reckon it needs its own thread for long-term scrutiny purposes.


 
He seems extraordinarily touchy about that allegation.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 13, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Old homeless guy with a big beard. I'm pretty sure it's the Sammy people are talking about.
> 
> Maybe he didn't mean to jab me, but when you stop in front of a moving person and throw your hand out, the net result is a jab in the chest.



Sammy isnt homeless. how tall would you say ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Dunno. But he is anti-Darwinist, blaming the theory for all sorts of ills: eugenics etc.


I was under the impression that Darwins theory was at least partly responsible for eugenics.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Sammy isnt homeless. how tall would you say ?



How many questions?!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> How many questions?!


Two so far


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2013)

Some photos from last night's gig at the Electric Brixton the The Actionettes and Shantel at the Electric Brixton. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...nettes-at-the-electric-brixton-12th-dec-2013/


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I was under the impression that Darwins theory was at least partly responsible for eugenics.


In some messed-up definition of "responsible", perhaps.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That sounds a lot like you volunteering...


I would if I had a bit more time to do some research and a proper OP.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> On second thought I shouldn't be defending this cunt - Sewell that is. Carry on, disregard my earlier crankiness.



He is threatening me with a defamation action even though

1: I merely linked to a (bad) review of his book, making no mention of creationism 

2: I immediately retweeted his reply stating that I am a clown and that he was not a creationist

3: I tweeted a second, (good) review of his book.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He is threatening me with a defamation action even though
> 
> 1: I merely linked to a (bad) review of his book, making no mention of creationism
> 
> ...


Oh god.


----------



## Winot (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He is threatening me with a defamation action even though
> 
> 1: I merely linked to a (bad) review of his book, making no mention of creationism
> 
> ...


 
He's a bully.  Time for the Streisand Effect?


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He is threatening me with a defamation action even though
> 
> 1: I merely linked to a (bad) review of his book, making no mention of creationism
> 
> ...



Hmmm, he's very touchy. Think you touched a nerve! I'd retweet his threat too if I were you


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Hmmm, he's very touchy. Think you touched a nerve! I'd retweet his threat too if I were you



Won't apologise or delete initial tweet - but don't want any more aggro.

Never know what these types are capable of


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2013)

cuppa tee post: 12772249 said:
			
		

> Two so far



Two more than you've asked others commenting on the same thing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Two more than you've asked others commenting on the same thing.


Yes because I am trying to establish if the person thatguyhex encountered was really Sammy as he has admitted he doesn't know who he is......
I have never see Sammy jab anyone accidentally or on purpose, and i would say he is far from aggressive
Also being quite a small guy he would probably have to be reaching up quite high to jab someone in the chest.....


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Yes because I am trying to establish if the person thatguyhex encountered was really Sammy and he has admitted he doesn't know who he is......
> I have never see him jab anyone accidentally or on purpose, and i would say he is far from aggressive
> Also being quite a small guy he would probably have to be reaching up quite high to jab someone in the chest.....



I know. I can tell from your posts.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He is threatening ***


Its very unfortunate we are not dealing with Brian Sewell here.
I could really get into the idea of a Catholic school in central Brixton run by an old queen who was the worlds expert on Michelangelo, Turner and raunchy window cleaners.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Won't apologise or delete initial tweet - but don't want any more aggro.
> 
> Never know what these types are capable of


I can understand that, but it's a shame that more people won't see a so called religious man acting in such an unchristian way. Why is it they so often forget the key Christian values of kindness, tolerance and forgiveness, in favour of bigoted, judgemental unpleasantness?


----------



## Sirena (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## snowy_again (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if Granville Arcade / Market Row shops are open on Monday the 23rd please? Last minute shopping & eating plans need to be arranged in advanced. 

Yes, I do realise I am sounding like a parent. Thanks


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Can anyone tell me if Granville Arcade / Market Row shops are open on Monday the 23rd please? Last minute shopping & eating plans need to be arranged in advanced.
> 
> Yes, I do realise I am sounding like a parent. Thanks



I would be astonished if tumbleweed returned on the 23rd.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He is threatening me with a defamation action even though
> 
> 1: I merely linked to a (bad) review of his book, making no mention of creationism
> 
> ...



He @dennissewell thinks he is a medieval knight on crusade. I would have told him to fuck off.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 14, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Can anyone tell me if Granville Arcade / Market Row shops are open on Monday the 23rd please? Last minute shopping & eating plans need to be arranged in advanced.
> 
> Yes, I do realise I am sounding like a parent. Thanks



I would think they'll be open during the day as it's a normal working day.  Worth bearing in mind the indoor market shuts at 6pm on Mondays though.


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2013)

We've just been to see Santa at the Brixton Windmill. Only £2, and while Santa is, um, possibly not the real one, the gifts are cool and old school and there is mulled wine (and kids activities) in the play centre next door.   And all raising money for the windmill


----------



## Winot (Dec 14, 2013)

Was it the real Rasta Santa though?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 14, 2013)

Great night in the Albert last night.. editor spoiled us with a 20 piece Samba drumming crew... 

Nice to see Lambeth Council coining it by having a mini funfair on Windrush square... It's bad enough the pressure on parents at this time of the year....


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2013)

It was great to see old time urban poster and now top notch DJ Bond at the Albert too!


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Won't apologise or delete initial tweet - but don't want any more aggro.
> 
> Never know what these types are capable of


I wouldn't worry- it'll come to nothing.

If it continues to harrass you for an apology, tell him "may I refer you to the reply given in the case of _Arkell v. Pressdram_".


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Nice to see Lambeth Council coining it by having a mini funfair on Windrush square... It's bad enough the pressure on parents at this time of the year....



I thought we'd established that the council under charge for use of the square?


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2013)

Winot said:


> Was it the real Rasta Santa though?


No. And his fur fabric beard nearly fell off when Mantito grabbed it


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anyone know what's going on with the plot of land on the corner of Dumbarton Road and Brixton Hill?

I remember the old buildings being demolished a few years ago and I'm amazed that nothing has gone up in their place.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the plot of land on the corner of Dumbarton Road and Brixton Hill?
> 
> I remember the old buildings being demolished a few years ago and I'm amazed that nothing has gone up in their place.



On the basis of owning pretty much everything else around here, I reckon it's the Khans man who owns the site, or the guy (Ansari?) who owns the Josephine ave site, and neither will do anything. Because they don't need to.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Just had the Thomson Local Directory spammed through my letter box. They will be filling up the communal rubbish bins in the morrow.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2013)

Winot said:


> Sorry your experience was negative but you should not make such damning and sweeping generalisations.  My experience (and that of my friends, most of which have children at primary school) is that most teachers are incredibly committed and work incredibly hard.  The change from when I was at school is marked.



After looking at the Trinity website it just annoyed me. What I see happening is a rejection away from what is regarded as trendy lefty education to a return to some mythical time of the the 1950s. This started happened during last New Labour government. 

When the Evelyne Grace academy was next to me heard teachers regularly shouting at schoolkids. So loudly I looked to see what was going on until I got used to it. Regular bootcamp that schools ethos. 

I am sure all teachers are committed and work hard. Thats not the point.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 15, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> After looking at the Trinity website it just annoyed me. What I see happening is a rejection away from what is regarded as trendy lefty education to a return to some mythical time of the the 1950s. This started happened during last New Labour government.
> 
> When the Evelyne Grace academy was next to me heard teachers regularly shouting at schoolkids. So loudly I looked to see what was going on until I got used to it. Regular bootcamp that schools ethos.
> 
> I am sure all teachers are committed and work hard. Thats not the point.



I'm sure they're not, we're not some mythical profession. But most are very committed. It's not teachers who are bringing in target-driven, boot-camp style education, it's coming from higher up. Most teachers cannot abide this sort of ethos that is over-taking many schools but when you're a young and new teacher, you are impressionable and that's what newcomers to the profession will be taught is good practice. I am pleased to say that in my Lambeth school, that would never happen. And the children would probably tell us where to get off if it did


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2013)

Passed the No Vacancies bar tonight and it really does look unwelcoming with just a bouncer or two hovering by the door and precious little signage. Not even sure why such a small bar needs a bouncer on a Sunday night.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Passed the No Vacancies bar tonight and it really does look unwelcoming with just a bouncer or two hovering by the door and precious little signage. Not even sure why such a small bar needs a bouncer on a Sunday night.



A folly of an exclusive brand leaves an empty space. They were too stupid.


----------



## ringo (Dec 16, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> After looking at the Trinity website it just annoyed me. What I see happening is a rejection away from what is regarded as trendy lefty education to a return to some mythical time of the the 1950s. This started happened during last New Labour government.
> 
> When the Evelyne Grace academy was next to me heard teachers regularly shouting at schoolkids. So loudly I looked to see what was going on until I got used to it. Regular bootcamp that schools ethos.
> 
> I am sure all teachers are committed and work hard. Thats not the point.



I've heard that Evelyn Grace is a boot camp for naughty kids to be shown a tough regime too. Quite a problem with gangs is the other rumour if that's to be believed. The secondary school choices around Loughborough Junction are not great.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 16, 2013)

ringo said:


> I've heard that Evelyn Grace is a boot camp for naughty kids to be shown a tough regime too. Quite a problem with gangs is the other rumour if that's to be believed. The secondary school choices around Loughborough Junction are not great.



Choice is generally given only to those who live in the right streets. 

For example, someone living next to an oversubscribed school can go there, or to other undersubscribed schools near by. 

The same is not true in reverse for those living next to the undersubscribed schools.


----------



## gabi (Dec 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Not even sure why such a small bar needs a bouncer on a Sunday night.



Probably to check bags for illicit booze given the extortionate prices they charge in there.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2013)

Can someone please point me in the direction of a Post Office in Stockwell? Thanks in advance.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of a Post Office in Stockwell? Thanks in advance.



Clapham Road opposite the tube in the row of shops by the swan.


----------



## se5 (Dec 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of a Post Office in Stockwell? Thanks in advance.





boohoo said:


> Clapham Road opposite the tube in the row of shops by the swan.



If you are in 'North' Stockwell the post office on Brixton Road between the junctions with Mowll Street and South Island Place may also be convenient - I have found it less frantic than the main Stockwell one


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2013)

Cheers.  One by The Swan sounds good. Looking forward to spending my dinner hour in a queue there.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Passed the No Vacancies bar tonight and it really does look unwelcoming with just a bouncer or two hovering by the door and precious little signage. Not even sure why such a small bar needs a bouncer on a Sunday night.



To stop people sneaking in with their own booze?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 17, 2013)

ringo said:


> I've heard that Evelyn Grace is a boot camp for naughty kids to be shown a tough regime too. Quite a problem with gangs is the other rumour if that's to be believed. The secondary school choices around Loughborough Junction are not great.



It's not quite as simple as that - there may still be a boot camp vibe on a day to day basis, and this may or may not suit your individual child.

But I've also seen their nurturing side kick in when dealing with a pupil with emotional problems, and I was very impressed - I get the impression that they take emotional support very seriously.  I suspect that where that kind of thing is concerned, school's (at any rate the one's that are getting it right) have much more in common with each other that you might think from their stated ethos.

Though the overall ethos is what you have to deal with everyday, so of course you can't ignore the effect of that.

But I also know quite a few local children who go to Evelyn Grace who aren't remotely what you'd describe as 'naughty kids in need of tough love' & they seem happy enough there.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Cheers.  One by The Swan sounds good. Looking forward to spending my dinner hour in a queue there.


If you're sending a parcel have you considered myHermes? Drop off in a normal shop without giant queues, or you can get them to collect from you directly. It often seems to be cheaper than Royal Mail too.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

clandestino said:


> To stop people sneaking in with their own booze?


Maybe, but they didn't check the bag of the person that I was with last time I went and most of their trade is in cocktails anyway.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

Some photos from the Phillippines Aid Fundraiser at the Grosvenor Stockwell on Sunday with Severed Limb, Laetitia Sadier and Trash Kit. Over £600 was raised 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...ed-limb-laetitia-sadier-and-trash-kit-photos/


----------



## Jangleballix (Dec 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If you're sending a parcel have you considered myHermes? Drop off in a normal shop without giant queues, or you can get them to collect from you directly. It often seems to be cheaper than Royal Mail too.


Collect+ provide a similar service. Efficient and half the price of Royal Mail.


----------



## ringo (Dec 17, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It's not quite as simple as that - there may still be a boot camp vibe on a day to day basis, and this may or may not suit your individual child.
> 
> But I've also seen their nurturing side kick in when dealing with a pupil with emotional problems, and I was very impressed - I get the impression that they take emotional support very seriously.  I suspect that where that kind of thing is concerned, school's (at any rate the one's that are getting it right) have much more in common with each other that you might think from their stated ethos.
> 
> ...



I'm sure that's true, most generalisations and rumours don't stand up to too close an examination.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 17, 2013)

*Brixton Soup Kitchen Xmas Dinner 23/12*
your help is needed....
editor could you put this up on Brixton Buzz....


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *Brixton Soup Kitchen Xmas Dinner 23/12*
> your help is needed....
> editor could you put this up on Brixton Buzz....


I'll get on it ASAP but the image isn't showing.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll get on it ASAP but the image isn't showing.


I will email you now...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2013)

Stunning piece of driving (Brixton Hill-Hayter Rd)


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

Quality!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Stunning piece of driving (Brixton Hill-Hayter Rd)



I will bear that in mind next time I find myself with a flat tyre and no jack. Ingenious.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> On second thought I shouldn't be defending this cunt - Sewell that is. Carry on, disregard my earlier crankiness.



Sewell is now in another Twitter storm with my neighbour, a professor who sends his kids to Corpus Christi Catholic school.

He is being asked to apologise, and has sneakily deleted the offending tweets.


----------



## Winot (Dec 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Sewell is now in another Twitter storm with my neighbour, a professor who sends his kids to Corpus Christi Catholic school.
> 
> He is being asked to apologise, and has sneakily deleted the offending tweets.



He's doing well at endearing himself to his potential customers, isn't he?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Sewell is now in another Twitter storm with my neighbour, a professor who sends his kids to Corpus Christi Catholic school.
> 
> He is being asked to apologise, and has sneakily deleted the offending tweets.



Have you ever Googled "Leanderman Twitter"?
Most enlightening. 2013 has been a busy one for you!


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Have you ever Googled "Leanderman Twitter"?
> Most enlightening. 2013 has been a busy one for you!
> 
> View attachment 45112



I was hoping to keep all that quiet.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I was hoping to keep all that quiet.


Sorry.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 18, 2013)

Smick said:


> Back to the topic of primary schools, the Evening Standard published its school ranking thing tonight. Sudbourne was 2nd in Lambeth, about 60 schools, and Corpus Christi was 4th.
> 
> Dulwich hamlet School was significantly lower than them, as was Rosendale so it's maybe not all about rich parents.


 Can anyone link to this table? I can't find it!


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone know what times people are taking to the stage at The Albert on Friday?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone know what times people are taking to the stage at The Albert on Friday?


Roughly: Vic 10.30pm. Jug Addicts: 11.15pm. Mrs Mills 11.45pm. Shaky comp 12:10pm. All very_ ish_ though.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Can anyone link to this table? I can't find it!



You could look at the DfE website


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Roughly: Vic 10.30pm. Jug Addicts: 11.15pm. Mrs Mills 11.45pm. Shaky comp 12:10pm. All very_ ish_ though.



Likely to be later if anything, though, I presume/hope?!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Likely to be later if anything, though, I presume/hope?!



Yep.  It'll run late.  It always does


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm coming down after a work do up in town, see.


----------



## Winot (Dec 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You could look at the DfE website



I couldn't find any comparison tables on there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 18, 2013)

oh for fuck's sake.  i thought that there wasn't a december news etc thread but it turns out that it's really difficult to see threads started by people you've got on ignore.  i think i missed november's too 

anyway, have we got any knowledge about why mango landing is closing?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 18, 2013)

Flats is what I'm being told again. 

I'm steeling my self for the final open decks night this Thursday.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> anyway, have we got any knowledge about why mango landing is closing?


It may be being taken over by the people behind Kaff.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> oh for fuck's sake.  i thought that there wasn't a december news etc thread but it turns out that it's really difficult to see threads started by people you've got on ignore.  i think i missed november's too
> 
> anyway, have we got any knowledge about why mango landing is closing?



Bizarre choice of poster to have on ignore.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, still all Chinese whispers... someone from Kaff told me they weren't doing it. Someone connected to Mango said that flats were back on.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 18, 2013)

nice plug for the Soup Kitchen on the Ritzy Cinema!!
Can anyone with a camera please upload a pic if they are passing as I have a simple phone just...


----------



## Smick (Dec 18, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Can anyone link to this table? I can't find it!


 I just happened to be on a train upon which someone had left a copy of the Evening Standard and my phone had run out of battery. Ordinarily I don't read it. I think they may just have been reprinting someone else's tables but upon initial reading I thought it was research they had done.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 18, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Can anyone link to this table? I can't find it!



Not what you are looking for but hope it is of some use to you.
http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat.../primary-school-league-tables-primary-schools


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Bizarre choice of poster to have on ignore.


 
teucter?  he just bores me so much that it reduces my enjoyment of urban significantly.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 18, 2013)

Mango Closure announcement thingymagig: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/569178143156522/?notif_t=plan_user_invited 

Not sure if that link will work for all, as it's an event invite: 

"Yes it's true, Mango Landin is closing, and it's not without some sadness that we announce that the last party at Mango Landin will take place on Friday the 20th.

We thank everyone who has ever been to Mango Landin over the last 10 years and enjoyed an afternoon, evening, night or early morning with us. We have hosted plenty of great events, and had many unforgettable times. 

We are proud that we have been a unique venue all these years, and are even prouder that we have attracted the some of the friendliest, most diverse people in London. We hope you can all make it this Friday !!

Gerry Lyesight will be playing a tropical set of Mango Landin favorites to enjoy a few farewell cocktails to, and dance us on to new beginnings."


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> nice plug for the Soup Kitchen on the Ritzy Cinema!!
> Can anyone with a camera please upload a pic if they are passing as I have a simple phone just...


I have taken a photo. Could you PM me some more details and I'll post up a piece on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Yes, still all Chinese whispers... someone from Kaff told me they weren't doing it. Someone connected to Mango said that flats were back on.



was told last week definitely staying a bar. but who knows?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> nice plug for the Soup Kitchen on the Ritzy Cinema!!
> Can anyone with a camera please upload a pic if they are passing as I have a simple phone just...


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

ehrairah said:


> teucter?  he just bores me so much that it reduces my enjoyment of urban significantly.



I think he's one of the most amusing posters on here.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> was told last week definitely staying a bar. but who knows?


I thought mango landin was always busy? Has their lease run out, or where they not making money?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> I thought mango landin was always busy? Has their lease run out, or where they not making money?



Owner seems to have wanted to sell up.

Did well at weekends but quiet during the week and food hit and miss


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> I think he's one of the most amusing posters on here.



fair enough, maybe i just have the right sense of humour.  his posts make me want to kill myself, page after page of saying nothing worthwhile in a really boring way derailing conversation after conversation arguing about nothing with no discernable point to it except to generally get in the way of debate.  maybe it's a massive act that i don't get but either way i don't need to read thousands of posts of tedious moaning.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> fair enough, maybe i just have the right sense of humour.  his posts make me want to kill myself, page after page of saying nothing worthwhile in a really boring way derailing conversation after conversation arguing about nothing with no discernable point to it except to generally get in the way of debate.  maybe it's a massive act that i don't get but either way i don't need to read thousands of posts of tedious moaning.



You don't seem to be describing him, maybe you've got muddled.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2013)

Lumme, it's wet'n'windy out there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> You don't seem to be describing him, maybe you've got muddled.



like i said, maybe i just don't have the right sense of humour. y'all go ahead and enjoy him, i'll ignore him, we both get what we want out of the relationship!


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 18, 2013)

Editor, can I ask where in your 'let sleeping dogs lie' agreement does liking el-ahrairah's posts about teutcher fit in?


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyway.

Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?

Rushy Manter leanderman snowy_again el-ahrairah teuchter quimcunx boohoo editor colacubes Dexter Deadwood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick Winot Chilavert Gramsci ringo cuppa tee pissflaps Crispy Agent Sparrow Ms T Greebo ViolentPanda gaijingirl thatguyhex clandestino Moggy Brixton Hatter kittyP Sirena Badgers SarfLondoner EastEnder trabuquera friendofdorothy Smick little_legs buscador Effrasurfer CH1 Ms Ordinary Belushi zenie shygirl DietCokeGirl se5 ash peterkro AKA pseudonym wemakeyousoundb T & P Minnie_the_Minx Minnie the Minx MrsDarlingsKiss treefrog RaverDrew story fogbat 

No offence meant by this list, as it is not exhaustive and in no particular order.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> Rushy Manter leanderman snowy_again el-ahrairah teuchter quimcunx boohoo editor colacubes Dexter Deadwood


I would live to, but I am on baby duty- the northerner is at a work do  think Mantito is a teensy bit too young to attend


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...



I am intending on going at some point.  Do you have to go early and leave early or do you have a late/overnight pass?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I am intending on going at some point.  Do you have to go early and leave early or do you have a late/overnight pass?



This ^

We will be there at some point but need to go home at a reasonable time x


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

I will be there late as I'm at a work do beforehand (in town). But there is no curfew as I'm staying at a mate's.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> I will be there late as I'm at a work do beforehand (in town). But there is no curfew as I'm staying at a mate's.



I will probably be meeting Badgers from work, so about 6.30/7. 
Will only be there for a few hrs though x


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I will probably be meeting Badgers from work, so about 6.30/7.
> Will only be there for a few hrs though x


----------



## ash (Dec 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> I would live to, but I am on baby duty- the northerner is at a work do  think Mantito is a teensy bit too young to attend


Good idea but I'm off to Panto maybe next year- enjoy !


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> <snip>Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?<snip>


VP is quite crashed at the moment, and anyway this is his worst time of year, so he won't be there.  I might, or might not, get there.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

Greebo said:


> VP is quite crashed at the moment, and anyway this is his worst time of year, so he won't be there.  I might, or might not, get there.



Would be good to meet both of you if possible. But if not, there wil be other times.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 18, 2013)

Not sure yet. Will have had a long day at work, and need to be at work at 7.30 on Sat. But that is my last day before Xmas so maybe...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...


I preferred the initial pre-edit list as it was more exclusive.

I already have other plans on Friday but there is a small possibility that I might show up late on.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 18, 2013)

Another not sure.  I'm hoping to do something else, but if I don't make that I might well pop down.  Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2013)

Off to Brighton for the in-laws xmas. have a good one on me!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Would be good to meet both of you if possible. But if not, there will be other times.


Maybe there will, one of these years, but not midwinter, barring a major miracle cure.

Anyway, I'm sure those who turn up will have a great time.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...


I gotta do a thing this Friday but, if you repeat the invite, some other time, I'd love to come along


----------



## peterkro (Dec 18, 2013)

I would like to come but unfortunately can't,next time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...



We'll probably be there.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I might show up late on.



The only time anyone who is anyone will be there.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 18, 2013)

Im playing at cafe cairo so cant make it this time, but to all that do go have fun.


----------



## buscador (Dec 18, 2013)

Excellent choice. We were planning on going down there anyway, weren't we friendofdorothy ?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

WHY AREN'T I INVITED???


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> WHY AREN'T I INVITED???


+1

Not that I can go, but it's nice to feel wanted.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I will definitely be there, otherwise the gigs not happening   Same goes for editor han and Skim


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> +1
> 
> Not that I can go, but it's nice to feel wanted.



To be fair,  everyone is invited.  But I didn't put you on there cos you aren't in Brixton.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2013)

Jog on Penge boy


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> WHY AREN'T I INVITED???



You are.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Jog on Penge boy



Zactly.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> You are.


RSVP - Invite accepted. Especially as I'd probably be in there anyway.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> +1
> 
> Not that I can go, but it's nice to feel wanted.


Just turn up anyway and throw an apple into the throng marked "For the most beautiful" and then leave.  That's how it's done in the stories if you're not invited...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> To be fair,  everyone is invited.  But I didn't put you on there cos you aren't in Brixton.



Are you?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Just turn up anyway and throw an apple into the throng marked "For the most beautiful" and then leave.  That's how it's done in the stories if you're not invited...


Next you're gonna tell me to read some R.A. Wilson books...


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Are you?



Yes.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yes.


Well, I just got back from there.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

truXta said:


> Well, I just got back from there.



Coming on Friday?  You can buy me a pint.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 18, 2013)

To actually meet you lot?! 

Snowita is at the thing at the Coronet, so maybe. I turn into a pumpkin at 10pm though.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Coming on Friday?  You can buy me a pint.


I'm not sure. About either of those.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 18, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We'll probably be there.


Speak for y'self.  I'll definitely be there, though no idea when as I'll have been drinking since lunchtime with the teaching pisserati in Nunhead.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Speak for y'self.  I'll definitely be there, though no idea when as I'll have been drinking since lunchtime with the teaching pisserati in Nunhead.


So, about 5 pm then?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket I'll be there but I might have gone before you turn up. Depends how tired I am!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?


Would love to but sadly I cannot make it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Would love to but sadly I cannot make it.


You, me, teuchter, Onket and editor should meet up one day just to bicker and be petulantly pedantic.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Onket I'll be there but I might have gone before you turn up. Depends how tired I am!


Not allowed to leave before I arrive.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You, me, teuchter, Onket and editor should meet up one day just to bicker and be petulantly pedantic.



Worst meet ever


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Worst meet ever


It would be something else.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...


I expect this means having to forsake one's normal alcoholic(s) venue at the Beehive for the Albert. Can you give an (approximate) time - or otherwise clarify?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You, me, teuchter, Onket and editor should meet up one day just to bicker and be petulantly pedantic.


Chix and Buck Wine Parlour suit everyone?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

As long as ed gets the first round.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Chix and Buck Wine Parlour suit everyone?


Sounds good; is it open on Christmas day though?


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice to be invited Onket, but can't make this one. Next time.


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)

CH1, editor has listed these approx band times- 





editor said:


> Roughly: Vic 10.30pm. Jug Addicts: 11.15pm. Mrs Mills 11.45pm. Shaky comp 12:10pm. All very_ ish_ though.



From what people have said, I expect people will be there all night so you could do whatever suits you. 

I will be treating it as a late bar and turning up about midnight (at a guess).


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...



yup... was gonna pop along at some point... maybe start another thread?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Chix and Buck Wine Parlour suit everyone?


I'd rather drink in the street.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Editor, can I ask where in your 'let sleeping dogs lie' agreement does liking el-ahrairah's posts about teutcher fit in?


Go stir elsewhere, sunshine.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You, me, teuchter, Onket and editor should meet up one day just to bicker and be petulantly pedantic.


I always get on really well with Onket off the boards. I like the bloke.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> I always get on really well with Onket off the boards. I like the bloke.


I've heard he's alright.


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yup... was gonna pop along at some point... maybe start another thread?



Happy for someone to do this if they want but I personally don't want to make a 'thing' of it as I won't be there until really late.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll be popping into the albert post work tomorrow


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm out for some early drinks in London Bridge so can swing by for a couple of pints afterwards.

I'll just go up to people asking if they're from the internet. 

Thanks for the invite Onket.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

there's a nice book of condolences and a little display for Nelson Mandela in the Rec.  It's filled with lots of lovely, touching comments.  I did rather enjoy this one though.. "RIP Mandela - please say "hi" to Gandhi for me".


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

The reggae night at the Queen's last night was ruddy fantastic. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/reggae-night-at-the-queens-head-stockwell/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 19, 2013)

if any of you weirdos fancies stepping out of brixton this evening, feel free to join us at our do at the conquering hero, if you're not afraid of zone 4.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> if any of you weirdos fancies stepping out of brixton this evening, feel free to join us at our do at the conquering hero, if you're not afraid of zone 4.



zone 3!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

Spiritually it feels more zone 4.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd rather drink in the street.


They have seats by the window so we can all be happy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Spiritually it feels more zone 4.



you need to get out to Bromley - then you'll know all about Zone 4.. imo there is _quite_ a difference between zone 3 and 4 round these parts.  Of course if you really want to live life on the edge, get ye out to zone 6... *shudders*


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> you need to get out to Bromley - then you'll know all about Zone 4.. imo there is _quite_ a difference between zone 3 and 4 round these parts.  Of course if you really want to live life on the edge, get ye out to zone 6... *shudders*


Beckenham good enough?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Beckenham good enough?



well - depends which end really...  once you're edging towards Penge - not really.   I think there's a fairly big difference between Beckenham Town Centre with its M&S and Waitrose and Crown Point which is about to move up in the world with a Lidl!

Anyway - I'm supposed to be working - not discussing the relative merits or otherwise of Beckenham to Crown Point.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well - depends which end really...  once you're edging towards Penge - not really.   I think there's a fairly big difference between Beckenham Town Centre with its M&S and Waitrose and Crown Point which is about to move up in the world with a Lidl!
> 
> Anyway - I'm supposed to be working - not discussing the relative merits or otherwise of Beckenham to Crown Point.


Beckenham has nice buildings and so on but is boring as all hell. Penge is at least in London.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Beckenham has nice buildings and so on but is boring as all hell. Penge is at least in London.



exactly.. there is definitely a big difference - Beckenham/Bromley etc are what I would call "zone 4", Penge, Crown Point etc.. "zone 3" - spiritually or otherwise.  Once you get out to Orpington way it all goes a bit zone 6.  There is definitely a difference in atmosphere.  Not so much once you get down to Norwood Junction though, which is zone 4, but feels more like zone 3.  Anyway, it's all in one's perception rather than any kind of logic.  

I think we are in agreement.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

btw TruXta - have you read "The Buddha of Suburbia"?  If you haven't I'd recommend it if you're living anywhere near Beckenham/Bromley.  Old book now but it pretty accurately describes the atmosphere of the area.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> btw TruXta - have you read "The Buddha of Suburbia"?  If you haven't I'd recommend it if you're living anywhere near Beckenham/Bromley.  Old book now but it pretty accurately describes the atmosphere of the area.



Deffo.  One of my favourite books that is


----------



## kittyP (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> btw TruXta - have you read "The Buddha of Suburbia"?  If you haven't I'd recommend it if you're living anywhere near Beckenham/Bromley.  Old book now but it pretty accurately describes the atmosphere of the area.



I remember the TV programme but not read the book.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> They have seats by the window so we can all be happy.


You might be happy, snug and content sat in the Wine Parlour, but the place holds absolutely zero attraction for me so you'll have to admire your wine without me, I'm afraid.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> btw TruXta - have you read "The Buddha of Suburbia"?  If you haven't I'd recommend it if you're living anywhere near Beckenham/Bromley.  Old book now but it pretty accurately describes the atmosphere of the area.


No, I've not. Heard of it, will pick it up if I see it in a 2nd hand shop.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You, me, teuchter, Onket and editor should meet up one day just to bicker and be petulantly pedantic.



You could sell tickets.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> You could sell tickets.


*Old grumpy cunts arguing about not very much!*

I'd go see it.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

Another estate agent has opened up in Brixton, right next to Clifton Mansions. 

Whoop de doo.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> *Old grumpy cunts arguing about not very much!*


Charming.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Charming.


Oh dear. You ok there, ed?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Another estate agent has opened up in Brixton, right next to Clifton Mansions.
> 
> Whoop de doo.



These cunts "managed" our Brixton flat for the first year. Completely incompetent arseholes. Luckily I managed to persuade the landlady to ditch them and deal directly with us.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've heard he's alright.



He's a darned good chap!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

shygirl said:


> He's a darned good chap!


Badgers rates him. Not sure whether that is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll be going to a party at the 198 gallery beforehand, and hope to join you guys later.  How will I know where you are?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I'll be going to a party at the 198 gallery beforehand, and hope to join you guys later.  How will I know where you are?



You know me - I will point you in the direction of urbanites


----------



## shygirl (Dec 19, 2013)

colacubes said:


> You know me - I will point you in the direction of urbanites



Ooh, thanks!  I'll remember your face, but possibly not your name, but I'm sure we'll get there.  This will be my first proper urban meet-up, if you don't count the beer launch, so looking forward to it!


----------



## shygirl (Dec 19, 2013)

ah, colacubes, I meant which pub/bar.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2013)

shygirl said:


> ah, colacubes, I meant which pub/bar.



Albert


----------



## shygirl (Dec 19, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Albert



 ta


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> You might be happy, snug and content sat in the Wine Parlour, but the place holds absolutely zero attraction for me so you'll have to admire your wine without me, I'm afraid.



Ed - just to reassure you, this was an *imaginary* meeting based on the humorous idea of getting together the least likely posters in the least likely place. 

Well done for staying in character though.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Another estate agent has opened up in Brixton, right next to Clifton Mansions.
> 
> Whoop de doo.
> 
> View attachment 45186



Seems to be the only part of modern high street striving - the old bank on West Norwood is about to be come a Peddars . I wished they all fuck off.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Another estate agent has opened up in Brixton, right next to Clifton Mansions.
> 
> Whoop de doo.
> 
> View attachment 45186


I wondered why the graf artist was very vague as to why he was doing his thing last week or so...


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I wondered why the graf artist was very vague as to why he was doing his thing last week or so...


A graf artist working for an estate agent. _Edgy! _


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...



ooo meeting in real life - I always imagine Urbs are the people I rant to in pubs anyway, it will be interesting to find out if you are.

as buscador said we were planning on going anyway - we love Mrs Mills, and it is the first time I've been well enough to go out in weeks. 

How will I know who you are - do you all know each other? or have a secret signal? or wear a green carnation?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 19, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> if any of you weirdos fancies stepping out of brixton this evening, feel free to join us at our do at the conquering hero, if you're not afraid of zone 4.



I'm terrified of zone 4. Had to go to zone 6 a few years back - oh the horror, the horror


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> ooo meeting in real life - I always imagine Urbs are the people I rant to in pubs anyway, it will be interesting to find out if you are.
> 
> as buscador said we were planning on going anyway - we love Mrs Mills, and it is the first time I've been well enough to go out in weeks.
> 
> How will I know who you are - do you all know each other? or have a secret signal? or wear a green carnation?



It could be a tricky one in a busy pub like The Albert but I'm sure it'll be fine. Speak to the DJ or a performer and I'm sure they'll point some people off here out.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice one, Ritzy. 
Ritzy Cinema hosts the Brixton Soup Kitchen on Christmas Day






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/ritzy-cinema-hosts-the-brixton-soup-kitchen-on-christmas-day/


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> How will I know who you are - do you all know each other? or have a secret signal? or wear a green carnation?


The Mrs Mills band is 100% urbanite!


----------



## leanderman (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> These cunts "managed" our Brixton flat for the first year. Completely incompetent arseholes. Luckily I managed to persuade the landlady to ditch them and deal directly with us.



Keatings had two branches (sales and letting) at Clapham Common.

One is closed. This really is Claphamisation


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2013)

Winot said:


> Ed - just to reassure you, this was an *imaginary* meeting based on the humorous idea of getting together the least likely posters in the least likely place.
> 
> Well done for staying in character though.


This ^  

Have a very merry Xmas Editor!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> It could be a tricky one in a busy pub like The Albert but I'm sure it'll be fine. Speak to the DJ or a performer and I'm sure they'll point some people off here out.





editor said:


> The Mrs Mills band is 100% urbanite!



Oh well it that case, Urbs are some of the people I've ranted to in pubs afterall! - chatted to you Ed at last Albert Mrs Mills do

I'll be the one with the hat on.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Nice one, Ritzy.
> Ritzy Cinema hosts the Brixton Soup Kitchen on Christmas Day



just to clarify... we will not be slumming at the ritzy on xmas day.. we will be at our normal place!

btw: The Ace of Clubs will have christmas dinner available from 12-2.....


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Keatings had two branches (sales and letting) at Clapham Common.
> 
> One is closed. This really is Claphamisation


They have always done loads of business down here and the guy who will be in charge of the Brixton office has lived very close to where you are for about 10 years.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 19, 2013)

Stinging hailstones and violent flashes of pure white lightening in central Brixton now. Safely back indoors.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> They have always done loads of business down here and the guy who will be in charge of the Brixton office has lived very close to where you are for about 10 years.



But the same was true of Foxtons.

The fact both outfits now have an office here is significant


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

Cunts the lot of them


----------



## leanderman (Dec 19, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> just to clarify... we will not be slumming at the ritzy on xmas day.. we will be at our normal place!
> 
> btw: The Ace of Clubs will have christmas dinner available from 12-2.....



remind me, how does one help?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 19, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Stinging hailstones and violent flashes of pure white lightening in central Brixton now. Safely back indoors.



The thunder made the glasses rattle on the draining board here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm still recovering from jaunt to Ireland, so afraid not.  Hope you all enjoy yourselves though


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?



Damn, Mrs R & I almost managed our only drink out together of Xmas, but the babysitter can't do it so we'll have to stay in and have a drink, have fun.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?



No can do I'm afraid but thank you so much and have a good one.......


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> *Old grumpy cunts arguing about not very much!*
> 
> I'd go see it.


 I'm sure we did a play about that once.
Probably due a revival.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 20, 2013)

Just on the news - there's been a bus crash in Kennington, traffic through there (and possibly Brixton) will probably be affected.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2013)

Bus accident on Kennington Road.  12 people injured.  It's the No 59 apparently.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 20, 2013)

Dodgy church/religious cult UCKG are collecting money outside Brixton tube again today - remember they are NOT a charity! Charities help the poor and disadvantaged - this lot are accused of money laundering, fraud and enriching their leaders with donations.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ukcg-law-breaking-christian-wankers-a-dilemma.240403/


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

The props are just about ready for tonight's party!



http://www.urban75.org/offline/mrs-mills-experience-xmas-2013.html


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

How will you rate tonight


----------



## Onket (Dec 20, 2013)

editor said:


> http://www.urban75.org/offline/mrs-mills-experience-xmas-2013.html



Mrs Mills has got two right hands!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Mrs Mills has got two right hands!


That's probably why she has a tribute act and Russ Conway hasn't


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 20, 2013)

fyi: 2 easter cream eggs for a pound at the shop beside McDonald$


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 20, 2013)

editor said:


> The props are just about ready for tonight's party!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/offline/mrs-mills-experience-xmas-2013.html




Glad to see no expense wasted there.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Anyone up for making this Friday's Offline the Brixton news, rumour & general chat thread Christmas do?
> 
> ...



I'd love to but I've got a mate's birthday drinks grrr


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 20, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 45223
> 
> How will you rate tonight


Eek!


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Dodgy church/religious cult UCKG are collecting money outside Brixton tube again today - remember they are NOT a charity! Charities help the poor and disadvantaged - this lot are accused of money laundering, fraud and enriching their leaders with donations.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ukcg-law-breaking-christian-wankers-a-dilemma.240403/



Nothing to do with UK Garage either!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 21, 2013)

Liking the new font.


----------



## ash (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if AC continental is open on sun and mon?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 21, 2013)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if AC continental is open on sun and mon?



They don't normally open on Sundays. I'd be amazed if they're not open on Monday though.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2013)

Last night was a hoot! Great to see so many urbanites (old and new) there, plus a storming set from isvicthere?  and a Dulwich Hamlet banner on the stage. Oh, and the Buzz beer sold out extremely quickly again and we had great feedback from the drinkers. More is on the way!


----------



## Onket (Dec 21, 2013)

^agreed.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2013)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if AC continental is open on sun and mon?


 
They might open exceptionally tomorrow - I will ask them when I walk past later.


----------



## ash (Dec 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> They might open exceptionally tomorrow - I will ask them when I walk past later.


Thanks me dear


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Last night was a hoot! Great to see so many urbanites (old and new) there, plus a storming set from isvicthere?  and a Dulwich Hamlet banner on the stage. Oh, and the Buzz beer sold out extremely quickly again and we had great feedback from the drinkers. More is on the way!



Indeed! Thanks for putting me on. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 21, 2013)

I stormed the garden, and shouted loudly 'Is anyone here from Urban 75?', to be met with silence. Traitors.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Last night was a hoot! Great to see so many urbanites (old and new) there, plus a storming set from isvicthere?  and a Dulwich Hamlet banner on the stage. Oh, and the Buzz beer sold out extremely quickly again and we had great feedback from the drinkers. More is on the way!


Great night out! great crowd and great entertainment. Loved the beer - I seemed to have drunk rather a lot of it! Look forward to the next batch.

Lovely to meet you Onket, spanglechick, Monkeygrinder's Organ, shygirl, quimcunx, colacubes, editor and other Mrs Mills whos names I don't know - please remind me if I've forgotten anyone. I had great fun talking rubbish with you all! 

Sorry I didn't hear you DietCokeGirl, did we meet? I was the one with the hat on and the lambeth recycling bag. I asked quiet a few random strangers too, if they were there for the offline party  - only to be met with blank looks too.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Last night was a hoot! Great to see so many urbanites (old and new) there



who are you calling old?


----------



## shygirl (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, it was great fun!  First time seeing Vic and Jug Addicts, really enjoyed both performances, as well as the great Mrs Mills act.  Colacubes, sorry if I didn't say hello, I wasn't sure if it was you.  The dance footage was brill, where did that come from?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 21, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Yeah, it was great fun!  First time seeing Vic and Jug Addicts, really enjoyed both performances, as well as the great Mrs Mills act.  Colacubes, sorry if I didn't say hello, I wasn't sure if it was you.  The dance footage was brill, where did that come from?



loved all the 1920s footage of wild dancers.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 22, 2013)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if AC continental is open on sun and mon?


It's open now


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 22, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sorry I didn't hear you DietCokeGirl, did we meet? I was the one with the hat on and the lambeth recycling bag.....



Don't think so...I would have had that recycling bag off you if we had, I ran out ages ago and keep forgetting to pick some up.


----------



## ash (Dec 22, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> It's open now


Thanks i will pop in


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 22, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I stormed the garden, and shouted loudly 'Is anyone here from Urban 75?', to be met with silence. Traitors.


the first rule...


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2013)

Found myself sitting next to a senior gentleman,resident of Anerley, on a train
back from up north last night and gentrification came up in conversation. He told me
that a Lambeth councillor of his acquaintance had told him that all the effort they
(the council) had put into tidying the place (Brixton) up meant he could no longer afford to live here


----------



## ash (Dec 22, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> It's open now


Cheers got me herbs for Xmas x


----------



## leanderman (Dec 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Found myself sitting next to a senior gentleman,resident of Anerley, on a train
> back from up north last night and gentrification came up in conversation. He told me
> that a Lambeth councillor of his acquaintance had told him that all the effort they
> (the council) had put into tidying the place (Brixton) up meant he could no longer afford to live here



Some truth in that but other factors are at play, explored ad nauseam here.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 22, 2013)

ash said:


> Cheers got me herbs for Xmas x


That reminds me, I could do with a large pot of rosemary if they've still got it on Monday afternoon.


----------



## buscador (Dec 22, 2013)

Greebo said:


> That reminds me, I could do with a large pot of rosemary if they've still got it on Monday afternoon.



If you have no joy, I've got two bushes of rosemary you're welcome to take a load of (also bay, dill, marjoram, thyme etc.)


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 23, 2013)

A slap-up in the Phoenix, a mooch around the market with stops at the (deservedly heaving) Nour and the Asian supermarket, a chance encounter with one of my favourite local characters; picked up 2 adapters I needed at a bargain price from the hardware guy on Station Rd, a wave and a word from the Roti Lady, then home for a cuppa

For all it's changes, I still fucking love Brixton.

Merry Christmas x


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 23, 2013)

Exactly - scratch the surface (which maybe the newbies can't be bothered to do - to busy fussing with their beards and tight trews) and it's still there!

have a wonderful Christmas, everyone


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2013)

every swimming pool/sports centre in the area is closing somewhere between 3-5pm except Brixton Rec.  Well done Rec!  Love you!  I might bring some Christmas goodies for the ladies on reception.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Windswept and interesting.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Market traders packing up early, who can blame them in this weather.
Can't buy a poinsettia for love or money.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone else having flickering lights in Brixton? Because of the bad weather?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Anyone else having flickering lights in Brixton? Because of the bad weather?


Mine have been flickering a bit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Mine have been flickering a bit.



I've only got the fairy lights on and they are flicking like a blink.

Can also hear strange whistling noise (in the direction of Valentia Road, i think) when the wind kicks up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Anyone else having flickering lights in Brixton? Because of the bad weather?



Started the other day.  Initially thought it was the lights, then I realised it was lightning, but I think today it's the lights.


----------



## luba (Dec 24, 2013)

Just been woken up by the big oak tree in the back garden landing on the roof of the bungalow. Fire brigade have been and said that the lean to my dad built have saved us untold damage. Got to wait for daylight to see what damage has been done!


----------



## Smick (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow! Glad you are not hurt.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 24, 2013)

ooh - ouch.  Narrow escape!


----------



## luba (Dec 24, 2013)

Tree surgeons have just arrived


----------



## luba (Dec 24, 2013)

Bit of scratching heads going on!!


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2013)

Blimey! Glad you're all OK.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 24, 2013)

That was a right old stormy day. I wrote a poem about it.

Windswept and rain lashed a tree crashed,
My fairy lights flashed, unabashed.
I carried on drinking, blowing off and stinking.
Woke up late, a little hungover,
There's a knock on the door, i put on my pullover,
I think it's Jehovah. They said they saw a tree fall.
I told them to put me on their "no knock" list.


----------



## Winot (Dec 24, 2013)

Neighbour's flat roof now on pavement.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> Neighbour's flat roof now on pavement.



Ouch!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 24, 2013)

Our compost bin had migrated to near the gate.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 24, 2013)

luba said:


> Bit of scratching heads going on!!


wow, looks serious, glad you're ok.

I had to make a mission out to the garden last night to check our tree, which has a few precarious-looking branches. Luckily, it appears stronger than it looks. Definite tree surgeon job in the new year though.

Dustbins spread all over our road this morning…the new smaller ones aren't that heavy and are all lying on their sides.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 24, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> wow, looks serious, glad you're ok.
> 
> I had to make a mission out to the garden last night to check our tree, which has a few precarious-looking branches. Luckily, it appears stronger than it looks. Definite tree surgeon job in the new year though.
> 
> Dustbins spread all over our road this morning…the new smaller ones aren't that heavy and are all lying on their sides.



We walked down Saltoun and Dalberg Roads yesterday afternoon before it had got really bad and the little bins were already all over the place.  Dread to imagine what a mess it was this morning


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 24, 2013)

My bins have been regularly blown over since the new ones arrived, even before bad weather.  I'm contemplating finding a way to attach them to the fence.  This wouldn't work for my neighbours however, as their front fence appears to have blow off...


----------



## zenie (Dec 24, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Anyone else having flickering lights in Brixton? Because of the bad weather?



Loads last night, well about 2am, mains and plugged in. I woke up this morning glad the building had survived.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 24, 2013)

Crazy photo of a roof peeling off in the wind on Cressingham Gardens estate last night (via @SaveCressingham)


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 24, 2013)

If anyone is at a loose end tomorrow or knows people who maybe interested...
The Ace of Clubs will be serving xmas dinner from 12-2 pm... Brixton Soup Kitchen will open from 2pm to 7pm with films, good company and snacks.... 
We also have a lot of adults clothes at the soup kitchen if anyone needs stuff or knows anyone who could benefit....
Thanks to everyone who kindly donated to the kitchen recently, especially quimcunx for her amazing donation and editor for his fantastic support throughout the year. We receive NO state funding and rely on the support of the local community and business's to continue our much needed 'work'....


----------



## nagapie (Dec 24, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> My bins have been regularly blown over since the new ones arrived, even before bad weather.  I'm contemplating finding a way to attach them to the fence.  This wouldn't work for my neighbours however, as their front fence appears to have blow off...



That's us Tbf it was falling apart anyway but now we'll have to actually pay someone to build us a new one.


----------



## Smick (Dec 25, 2013)

Did anyone do the parkrun today? Brockwell. I did it amongst maybe 100 others. I did a shite time. I have a chest infection and on top of that, my daughter didn't wake up til 8.20. I had to wake up, tell some stories about having heard reindeer, see her face light up, extract dolls from their bindings to boxes, get dressed and throw a bit of toast down my neck before setting off.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Smick said:


> Did anyone do the parkrun today? Brockwell. I did it amongst maybe 100 others. I did a shite time. I have a chest infection and on top of that, my daughter didn't wake up til 8.20. I had to wake up, tell some stories about having heard reindeer, see her face light up, extract dolls from their bindings to boxes, get dressed and throw a bit of toast down my neck before setting off.



Yep: 22.30. 

About my worst time, but I had run 23km in three outings over the previous four days. 

And I hate running


----------



## Smick (Dec 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yep: 22.30.
> 
> About my worst time, but I had run 23km in three outings over the previous four days.
> 
> And I hate running


 
Well, the time won't be up till Friday, as you know, so I don't know my time but it's likely to be 29+. I dream of 22.30. I used to dream of sub 30.

I love this internet anonymity. Respect each other as members of u75 and as parkrun and never the twain shall meet. We may even have said hello today.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 25, 2013)

Smick said:


> <snip> did a shite time. I have a chest infection and on top of that, my daughter didn't wake up til 8.20. I had to wake up, tell some stories about having heard reindeer, see her face light up, extract dolls from their bindings to boxes, get dressed and throw a bit of toast down my neck before setting off.


You did well to run at all then.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Smick said:


> Well, the time won't be up till Friday, as you know, so I don't know my time but it's likely to be 29+. I dream of 22.30. I used to dream of sub 30.
> 
> I love this internet anonymity. Respect each other as members of u75 and as parkrun and never the twain shall meet. We may even have said hello today.



It's a great little event - but my daughters were not pleased at my vanishing this morning either!

If you want to go faster, and can be bothered, trying interval running (fartlek).

Rather than sticking at one pace, alternate between slower and quicker etc


----------



## leanderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Might have an excess sandwich situation at work right now. Platters of the bloody things.

Is there an alternative to them being binned?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Might have an excess sandwich situation at work right now. Platters of the bloody things.
> 
> Is there an alternative to them being binned?


There are a few crisis at christmas shelters open around central London they may take them off your hands.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Might have an excess sandwich situation at work right now. Platters of the bloody things.
> 
> Is there an alternative to them being binned?



Message AKA pseudonym as he may have a use for them at Brixton Soup Kitchen.


----------



## Smick (Dec 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's a great little event - but my daughters were not pleased at my vanishing this morning either!
> 
> If you want to go faster, and can be bothered, trying interval running (fartlek).
> 
> Rather than sticking at one pace, alternate between slower and quicker etc


 
I've heard others recommend intervals.

Right. New year's resolution. 25 mins through interval training.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's a great little event - but my daughters were not pleased at my vanishing this morning either!
> 
> If you want to go faster, and can be bothered, trying interval running (fartlek).
> 
> Rather than sticking at one pace, alternate between slower and quicker etc



Impressed by you lot doing the Xmas day run, not something i'd really think of doing on that day. Yes fartlek is the way to get fast. My best for Park run brockwell is 18:54, not sure i'd manage that today.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 27, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Impressed by you lot doing the Xmas day run, not something i'd really think of doing on that day. Yes fartlek is the way to get fast. My best for Park run brockwell is 18:54, not sure i'd manage that today.



Awesome time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That was a right old stormy day. I wrote a poem about it.
> 
> Windswept and rain lashed a tree crashed,
> My fairy lights flashed, unabashed.
> ...



I read that to myself with a John Hegley accent.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Crazy photo of a roof peeling off in the wind on Cressingham Gardens estate last night (via @SaveCressingham)



This happened to our "block" of Cressingham about 6 years ago.  The council replaced the excellent and effective steel roof with sheets of ply and a membrane.  It works, but it won't have anywhere near the leakproof life and ease of repair that the steel roof (which lasted almost 35 years) did.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> This happened to our "block" of Cressingham about 6 years ago.  The council replaced the excellent and effective steel roof with sheets of ply and a membrane.  It works, but it won't have anywhere near the leakproof life and ease of repair that the steel roof (which lasted almost 35 years) did.


There are membrane roof systems which are certified with a lifespan of 40+ years. That's basically the age the oldest installations are now.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 27, 2013)

Joy on Coldharbour Lane is closing because the landlord wants the property back, Mrs Leanderman reports.

The apparent future use is something to do with the hotel - or flats.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> There are membrane roof systems which are certified with a lifespan of 40+ years. That's basically the age the oldest installations are now.



I know.  I dealt with part of a contract for such a system to be applied to ancilliary buildings at Wandsworth and Wormwood Scrubs prisons.  A few differences, though - HM Prison Service was dealing with contractors who *only* worked at installing these membranes, and were using materials that were manufacturer guaranteed *and* installer-guaranteed.  Last time I enquired (about 15 years after they were fitted), the only issues had been "bedding in" ones, and the occasional mechanical penetration by other workmen.
Lambeth's workmen (on the other hand) were subbies (Morrisons, IIRC), hadn't worked with membranes before (they kept running out of gas when fitting it, because they were using weedburners with aerosol can-sized butane bottles  ), and were used to laying "roofing felt". They did make up for their lack of skill with constant colourful language, though!  Also, according to the latest Cressingham Gardens newsletter, Lambeth has *no* written record of that work (and similar on another "close" on Cressingham, as well as on the Rotunda), so they wouldn't be able to make a claim on any guarantee if one did happen to exist.  Nice one, Lambeth!


----------



## Onket (Dec 27, 2013)

As usual the council can't win!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 27, 2013)

Won't miss Joy, but flats on that site is askin' for trouble unless they're super-dooper soundproofed.


----------



## Smick (Dec 27, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Impressed by you lot doing the Xmas day run, not something i'd really think of doing on that day. Yes fartlek is the way to get fast. My best for Park run brockwell is 18:54, not sure i'd manage that today.


 
To get up to 5k, I used NHS C25k. I see NHS have a 5k+ podcast which involves intervals, speeding up etc.

Does anyone have any experience of it or could recommend another programme?

My PB is high 25s on the flat. I often run at lunch from Southwark Bridge to Westminster on the Embankment, cross at Westminster bridge and back along Upper Ground (?), all flat except the bridges and I really enjoy it. Brockwell Parkrun kills me though and when I get up the back hill for the second time without stopping, I feel like I have run a marathon. I'm about 6' and 17stone.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 27, 2013)

Smick said:


> To get up to 5k, I used NHS C25k. I see NHS have a 5k+ podcast which involves intervals, speeding up etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of it or could recommend another programme?
> 
> My PB is high 25s on the flat. I often run at lunch from Southwark Bridge to Westminster on the Embankment, cross at Westminster bridge and back along Upper Ground (?), all flat except the bridges and I really enjoy it. Brockwell Parkrun kills me though and when I get up the back hill for the second time without stopping, I feel like I have run a marathon. I'm about 6' and 17stone.



No alternative to working a bit harder and getting out of our comfort zones.

It doesn't need to be complicated - you could just gently ease in on a run then go quick-ish for a bit then slow for a bit, five times etc.

But to go quicker up Brockwell hill, you will have to do a bit of practice at ... going quicker up Brockwell hill!

Some programmes here: http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/racing/time-for-a-fast-5k/9634.html

Or, switch to parkrun at Dulwich, which is a flat race track!


----------



## leanderman (Dec 27, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Won't miss Joy, but flats on that site is askin' for trouble unless they're super-dooper soundproofed.



Will need change of use etc as well. Could be interesting


----------



## Smick (Dec 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> No alternative to working a bit harder and getting out of our comfort zones.
> 
> It doesn't need to be complicated - you could just gently ease in on a run then go quick-ish for a bit then slow for a bit, five times etc.
> 
> ...


 
I did Dulwich Parkrun during the Country Show. It was dull. 3 laps of flatness. The people weren't half as nice either.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Joy on Coldharbour Lane is closing because the landlord wants the property back, Mrs Leanderman reports.
> 
> The apparent future use is something to do with the hotel - or flats.



They have two other shops. One in Soho and one near the Tate Modern. 

They must be doing something right but not sure what. As I never see that many people in the shops.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> They have two other shops. One in Soho and one near the Tate Modern.
> 
> They must be doing something right but not sure what. As I never see that many people in the shops.


And another in the Brunswick Centre


----------



## zenie (Dec 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Joy on Coldharbour Lane is closing because the landlord wants the property back, Mrs Leanderman reports.
> 
> The apparent future use is something to do with the hotel - or flats.



Aww that was one of the first or maybe even THE first....they used to  feature independent designers back in the day, I remember coveting fishtail ball gowns with boned and ruched bodices.  Now they're a big chain and a bit dull and pricey, plus all the non clothing bits and bobs can be bought online for cheaper.

Stores at Fulham Broadway, Angel, Richmond and Putney too (spot a trend much? ) and that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 28, 2013)

zenie said:


> Aww that was one of the first or maybe even THE first....they used to  feature independent designers back in the day, I remember coveting fishtail ball gowns with boned and ruched bodices.  Now they're a big chain and a bit dull and pricey, plus all the non clothing bits and bobs can be bought online for cheaper.
> 
> Stores at Fulham Broadway, Angel, Richmond and Putney too (spot a trend much? ) and that's just off the top of my head.



One by Tate Modern too, I think.


----------



## zenie (Dec 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> One by Tate Modern too, I think.



Yeh a big on the corner of the blue fin building...used to spend my lunchtimes in there about 3 years ago


----------



## Smick (Dec 28, 2013)

There's one right beside St Paul's Cathedral so losing Brixton won't put the owners out much. I hope they can either redeploy their staff or pay them off. Although the tendency in retail is to treat every one like shite.

I've always thought of Joy as an Urban Outfitters clone.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

It was nice being out and about on a pleasantly quiet Coldharbour Lane last night. It'll be a different story on Tuesday evening!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 28, 2013)

Interesting happening.  My other half was just in the game shop at end of Ferndale Rd while it was being raided by immigration.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 28, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> Interesting happening.  My other half was just in the game shop at end of Ferndale Rd while it was being raided by immigration.



I've noticed a lot of "immigration control" vans parked on Canterbury Crescent in the last week or so.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 28, 2013)

My phone got nicked today in Brixton. Seekdroid tracked it to New Park Rd, Streatham. 3 hours later, Seekdroid tracked it to "www.xbox360repairguy.co.uk" in Tulse Hill, probably to unlock the phone. 

I messaged the cunts telling them that they can keep the phone, but leave me the SD card somewhere, as it has got photos of my baby boy and very old grandmother who I can't see for geographic reasons.

Note to self, backup SD cards regularly.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 28, 2013)

Joy was the only shop in Brixton with clothes I liked. 

Not cheap, mind.


----------



## zenie (Dec 28, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> My phone got nicked today in Brixton. Seekdroid tracked it to New Park Rd, Streatham. 3 hours later, Seekdroid tracked it to "www.xbox360repairguy.co.uk" in Tulse Hill, probably to unlock the phone.
> 
> I messaged the cunts telling them that they can keep the phone, but leave me the SD card somewhere, as it has got photos of my baby boy and very old grandmother who I can't see for geographic reasons.
> 
> Note to self, backup SD cards regularly.



Can they unlock blocked phones which have been stolen?


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 29, 2013)

zenie , yes android phones with screen lock can be screen unlocked in a number of ways. Regarding unblocking, there are people out there with software that can change a phone's imei.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> zenie , yes android phones with screen lock can be screen unlocked in a number of ways. Regarding unblocking, there are people out there with software that can change a phone's imei.


Sorry to hear about this. Did you report your phone loss to the cops? How did the scumbags nick it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> My phone got nicked today in Brixton. Seekdroid tracked it to New Park Rd, Streatham. 3 hours later, Seekdroid tracked it to "www.xbox360repairguy.co.uk" in Tulse Hill, probably to unlock the phone.
> 
> I messaged the cunts telling them that they can keep the phone, but leave me the SD card somewhere, as it has got photos of my baby boy and very old grandmother who I can't see for geographic reasons.
> 
> Note to self, backup SD cards regularly.



Sorry to hear that, hope they do the decent thing and leave the SD card somewhere but i doubt it.
Well done for tracking it, going to download that app.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 29, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> My phone got nicked today in Brixton. Seekdroid tracked it to New Park Rd, Streatham. 3 hours later, Seekdroid tracked it to "www.xbox360repairguy.co.uk" in Tulse Hill, probably to unlock the phone.
> 
> I messaged the cunts telling them that they can keep the phone, but leave me the SD card somewhere, as it has got photos of my baby boy and very old grandmother who I can't see for geographic reasons.
> 
> Note to self, backup SD cards regularly.



the Xbox 360 place may have some questions to answer. 

could it be that stolen phones often go through that operation, in arlingford rd by the park?

highly suspicious.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Did you report your phone loss to the cops? How did the scumbags nick it?



Was carrying a shitload of shopping from the market when it was quite busy. I think someone did an artful dodger on me.

I phoned up t-mobile and got them to inactivate my SIM and block the phone, which won't make much a of a difference really. I haven't bothered with the police.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> the Xbox 360 place may have some questions to answer.
> 
> could it be that stolen phones often go through that operation, in arlingford rd by the park?
> 
> highly suspicious.



I agree with you. So I did a little digging and found out the name of the xbox360 domain name registrar. I cross referenced his name in one of these online company director databases to make sure it is the same guy.

As the xbox360 website doesn't have any contact info for the guy except a postal address to send broken xboxes to, I emailed him hoping that either admin@xbox... or his first_name@xbox... will be valid and get through to him:

"Hi XXXX,

I think someone may have brought my lost phone to you today for unlocking (I have tracking software on it that tracked it to XX Arlingford Road- thexbox360guy). My phone is a cheapo Huwaei Ascend. But it has precious photos of my kid and grandmother.

Can I get the SD card back? I'm not fussed about the phone.

Thanks."

Edit to add- I deliberately said lost phone, as I am hoping that it will make my email to him less 'crimestopper' if that makes any sense


----------



## leanderman (Dec 29, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> I agree with you. So I did a little digging and found out the name of the xbox360 domain name registrar. I cross referenced his name in one of these online company director databases to make sure it is the same guy.
> 
> As the xbox360 website doesn't have any contact info for the guy except a postal address to send broken xboxes to, I emailed him hoping that either admin@xbox... or his first_name@xbox... will be valid and get through to him:
> 
> ...



Good work. 

Maybe lots of phones are taken there. Maybe it is a one-off. 

I'd love to know.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 29, 2013)

The police can be surprisingly helpful, against all my innate prejudices - my friends phone got nicked, the police tracked it with one of those apps and used a dog unit to nab the guy. I was surprised they went to the effort.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 29, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The police can be surprisingly helpful, against all my innate prejudices - my friends phone got nicked, the police tracked it with one of those apps and used a dog unit to nab the guy. I was surprised they went to the effort.



Pretty sure cops'd be interested in that address in Arlingford Rd.

Even if repair guy is a patsy, he might be less keen to unlock phones in future.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Pretty sure cops'd be interested in that address in Arlingford Rd.
> 
> Even if repair guy is a patsy, he might be less keen to unlock phones in future.



Taking kids to park, I checked out the address where stolen phone was 'laundered'. 

Unconverted 4/5 bed house owned by Lambeth Living.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd get the cops called in if it were my phone that had been nicked.


----------



## aussw9 (Dec 29, 2013)

editor said:


> It was nice being out and about on a pleasantly quiet Coldharbour Lane last night. It'll be a different story on Tuesday evening!



Had a great Friday evening in Brixton on Friday night... great without the crowds!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll be posting up the full collection of photos from the Mrs Mills Xmas show at the Albert later, but I love this pic of the Green Door in action!


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

More photos from the Christmas show here: 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...bly-green-door-at-our-christmas-party-photos/


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

The wind has played havoc with the sheeting at the top of the Angel pub. ..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 30, 2013)

Shame about Joy - was an interesting shop. Good for cards and small gifts. Ms Hatter liked it for clothes. Brixton was their first shop iirc - an independent that grew out of Brixton and got successful. I imagine they might want to look for another shop locally. I'd much rather have shops like that than multinational chain stores.

I imagine Joy will become part of the proposed hotel, rather than flats. The hotel location looks really cramped - it would make sense for a hotel to have some sort of reception/bar at street level.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 30, 2013)

In breakfast news, the Phoenix are on their holidays. The Phoenix's move down the road to 395 Coldharbour Lane hasn't happened yet, but I think they open in a few days after they've had their xmas hols.

Normally go to Express Cafe when Phoenix is closed, but we went to Duck Egg Cafe instead. It was alright, decent breakfast, not quite up to Phoenix standards but ok, although a little more expensive. Need to get the basics right though - brown sauce and vinegar on every table please!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 30, 2013)

News from the north side......
Low Price Food and Wine may have to have a rebrand as they appear to have lost their alcohol license, shame as they were purveyors of Crunk Juice as previously mentioned on this very forum......
Cycooldelic Bike Hub appears to have gone, there is no sign of life in the shop and two notices in the window mention a closing down sale, shame as that big terrace would have been a good spot in the summer months......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 30, 2013)

editor said:


> The wind has played havoc with the sheeting at the top of the Angel pub. ..
> 
> View attachment 45717



That's my kitchen window in the red box.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 30, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood - ooh it's lovely!


----------



## zenie (Dec 30, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> zenie , yes android phones with screen lock can be screen unlocked in a number of ways. Regarding unblocking, there are people out there with software that can change a phone's imei.



Oh I meant operator lock. Changing imei's is illegal isn't it? 



leanderman said:


> Taking kids to park, I checked out the address where stolen phone was 'laundered'.
> 
> Unconverted 4/5 bed house owned by Lambeth Living.



Does he have permission to run a business from home? Poor guy could be totally innocent. 



cuppa tee said:


> News from the north side......
> Low Price Food and Wine may have to have a rebrand as they appear to have lost their alcohol license, shame as they were purveyors of Crunk Juice as previously mentioned on this very forum......
> Cycooldelic Bike Hub appears to have gone, there is no sign of life in the shop and two notices in the window mention a closing down sale, shame as that big terrace would have been a good spot in the summer months......



Oh no, am sad about cycooldelic, they only opened it all ip this year, and the coffee was great. 

Will have a look tomorrow. Mind you last time I went to get a coffee to take to Myatts Field (whose cafe isn't open in the winter  ) they didn't have any milk!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 30, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Dexter Deadwood - ooh it's lovely!



The view going the other way is better. I play basketball on that court.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2013)

For nostalgic reasons decided to try a rare outing to Channel 5 for Jesus Christ Superstar (I really like the Norman Jewsison film made in 1973).

Urbanites might be startled at the theatrical staging. Started like the Occupy demo outside St Pauls. The singers wouldn't be out of place in the Dogstar. Judas is a white rasta to boot. Judas is a sympathetic character in the musical - though he does of course come to a sticky end.

I can't imagine what goes on in Richard Desmond's mind.  He uses his Channel to promote trucking, religion, porn and gambling. Even more confused than I am it seems.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's some of the big Brixton stories of 2013:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...es-of-2013-in-brixton-in-photos-and-features/


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's some of the big Brixton stories of 2013:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...es-of-2013-in-brixton-in-photos-and-features/



Have the 'Made in Brixton' TV programme been aired yet? Also, anyone seen that 'Honeytrap' film?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

Onket said:


> Have the 'Made in Brixton' TV programme been aired yet? Also, anyone seen that 'Honeytrap' film?


No idea about Made In Brixton but things appear to be moving on with Honeytrap: https://www.facebook.com/honeytrapfilm


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 31, 2013)

I think someone had a holiday in Brixton and made this beautiful film.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonight at the Albert we'll have limited supplies of Brixton Buzz beers and Coldharbour Courage ale available, with all profits going to the Brixton Soup Kitchen as usual. It's £5 to get in (free for regulars)  - PM if you want to be on the guest list.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 31, 2013)

That film reminds me that Dex is now POW Live! according to the new signs they were hanging this morning.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 31, 2013)

Busy on the main drag. Pavement etiquette suffering a bit. Glad i'm indoors now.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 31, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> That film reminds me that Dex is now POW Live! according to the new signs they were hanging this morning.



Happy new year Snowy.

Has anyone been to the "new" place yet?

I think I need a review before I decide not to go, what's the bar like now, do they hot tub it still....euuurgh.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2013)

Any idea what all the sirens were for? Bit early for nye ructions?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 31, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Any idea what all the sirens were for? Bit early for nye ructions?



Demo outside Brixton prison, police chasing protesters down Brixton Hill.

*Izzy Köksal* ‏@IzzyKoksal25m
Lots of police around brixton prison solidarity demo which is marching down brixton hill. Violently attacked protesters. Had to leave. Scum.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 31, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Happy new year Snowy.
> 
> Has anyone been to the "new" place yet?
> 
> I think I need a review before I decide not to go, what's the bar like now, do they hot tub it still....euuurgh.



Happy New Year to you too! I've always assumed that you and I have Keith TOTP and James Rocks in common, but I'm probably mistaken. 

Couldn't see anything else different to POW other than signage; and an old friend recently quitting the POW due to their rubbishness.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2013)

I forgot about that. I didn't think it was so early.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 1, 2014)

HNY Brixton types


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 1, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> News from the north side......
> Low Price Food and Wine may have to have a rebrand as they appear to have lost their alcohol license, shame as they were purveyors of Crunk Juice as previously mentioned on this very forum......
> Cycooldelic Bike Hub appears to have gone, there is no sign of life in the shop and two notices in the window mention a closing down sale, shame as that big terrace would have been a good spot in the summer months......


bad news x 2 

Low Price was my local shop for over 6 years - decent people and they've done well to compete, what with two Tescos on either side of them. Know why they lost their licence?

The cycle shop going is sad too - genuinely interesting business and use of the space. Am I right in thinking they only had preferential rent for a year or something??


----------



## Onket (Jan 1, 2014)

We need a new thread.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 1, 2014)

Sir Badgers could do the _honours_, as it were

Badgers


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 1, 2014)

May I be the last to wish you all a Happy New Year?


----------



## Manter (Jan 1, 2014)

No

Happy New Year


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

This thread is so last year.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year all! 

(this post was brought to you from 2013)


----------



## Onket (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...d-general-chat-thread-of-2014-january.318996/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...d-general-chat-thread-of-2014-january.318996/


Good on you for stepping in with some voluntary modding work whilst the real mods are sorting out their hangovers


----------

